# VIC 2013 July Case Swap - tasting thread



## Vitalstatistix (28/7/13)

Please indicate when your beer is ready to drink on the list.

1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/7/13)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Please indicate when your beer is ready to drink on the list.
> 
> 1. Manticle - Brown Porter
> 2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
> ...


----------



## fikuss (28/7/13)

My Dunkel should be ready to drink right away.
Bottled it over a month ago.

Please indicate when your beer is ready to drink on the list.

1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
 16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)


----------



## Charst (28/7/13)

Please indicate when your beer is ready to drink on the list.

1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
 16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)


----------



## manticle (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.
2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)


----------



## breakbeer (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.
2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)


----------



## technobabble66 (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.
2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks.


----------



## Yob (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks.


----------



## Grainer (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks


----------



## fikuss (28/7/13)

Manticle - tasted your brown porter tonight.
Made sure it warmed up a bit before diving in...
That's a cracker of a beer!

Nicely rounded, faintly toasty with some nice chocolate notes.

I could drink many many of those. Hope the rest of the beers in the swap are that good.
Great beer. Yum.


----------



## meathead (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. Meathead - DSGA - Ready to drink
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks


----------



## JB (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils - bottled 4/6/2013 - tried something different & turned out different than expected :huh: one of my last partials, next step ... biab for better results!
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks


----------



## meathead (28/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. Meathead DSGA Ready
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils - bottled 4/6/2013 - tried something different & turned out different than expected :huh: one of my last partials, next step ... biab for better results!
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks


----------



## manticle (28/7/13)

fikuss said:


> Manticle - tasted your brown porter tonight.
> Made sure it warmed up a bit before diving in...
> That's a cracker of a beer!
> 
> ...


Cheers. Glad you enjoyed.

Good to meet you two yesterday.


----------



## Damn (29/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. Meathead DSGA Ready
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong: wyeast 1388 Bottled 11 weeks ago good to go but same as above "will improve with age".
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils - bottled 4/6/2013 - tried something different & turned out different than expected :huh: one of my last partials, next step ... biab for better results!
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks


----------



## Wolfman (29/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.
2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. Meathead DSGA Ready
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart - Ready to drink
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong: wyeast 1388 Bottled 11 weeks ago good to go but same as above "will improve with age".
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils - bottled 4/6/2013 - tried something different & turned out different than expected one of my last partials, next step ... biab for better results!
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks


----------



## Wolfman (29/7/13)

Are we going to have a recipe thread as well? Or just post here?


----------



## insane_rosenberg (29/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.
2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. Meathead DSGA Ready
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart - Ready to drink
10. Shane R - Black Saison  - Ready to drink
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong: wyeast 1388 Bottled 11 weeks ago good to go but same as above "will improve with age".
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy - Ready to drink
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils - bottled 4/6/2013 - tried something different & turned out different than expected one of my last partials, next step ... biab for better results!
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/7/13)

fikuss said:


> Manticle - tasted your brown porter tonight.
> Made sure it warmed up a bit before diving in...
> That's a cracker of a beer!
> 
> ...


have to agree with this, i also had manticles last night, i was looking for more by the end, great drop


----------



## JB (29/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.
2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. Meathead DSGA Ready
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart - Ready to drink
10. Shane R - Black Saison  - Ready to drink
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong: wyeast 1388 Bottled 11 weeks ago good to go but same as above "will improve with age".
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy - Ready to drink
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale - Ready to drink
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils - bottled 4/6/2013 - tried something different & turned out different than expected. One of my last partials, next step ... biab for better results!
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/7/13)

i thought perhaps i had skipped a bottle but no there is a big sticker on it, no4 is a little dark and stout-y to be a golden ale. Meathead, did you bottle the wrong beer?

(not that i have any issue with dark beer om nom nom nom)


----------



## meathead (29/7/13)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i thought perhaps i had skipped a bottle but no there is a big sticker on it, no4 is a little dark and stout-y to be a golden ale. Meathead, did you bottle the wrong beer?
> 
> (not that i have any issue with dark beer om nom nom nom)


Very possible and highly likely


----------



## Edak (29/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.
2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
4. Meathead DSGA Ready
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout - give it a few weeks to carb up (bottled the night before)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart - Ready to drink
10. Shane R - Black Saison  - Ready to drink
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) (should be carbed but could do with another 2 weeks conditioning)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762- marked with a red wax seal. should be good to drink but will vastly improve with age
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong: wyeast 1388 Bottled 11 weeks ago good to go but same as above "will improve with age".
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA - Ready right now, as some of you already discovered on swap day.

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy - Ready to drink
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe Drink Now.. bottled about 3 months ago
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale - Ready to drink
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils - bottled 4/6/2013 - tried something different & turned out different than expected. One of my last partials, next step ... biab for better results!
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka). Bottled on 13/7/13. Maybe ok now. Ideally give it another 3-6wks

Looking forward to tasting all of these on my return. Mine is good to go, bottled over 5 weeks ago I think.


----------



## Charst (29/7/13)

6: Break Beer - Black IPA

Nice Big Hoppy Aroma, black with brown at the highlights in the glass, good clarity.
light tan head thats holding well and lacing the glass,
Hoppy up front on the tongue, bitterness comes through pretty quick and dry roasty finish.
Thinner in the body than i would like but im more of the Hoppy porter type of BIPA. Just preference rather than critique.
This as you said is more the kooinda end. Good beer I enjoyed it.


----------



## Wolfman (29/7/13)

Edak said:


> 15. Edak - Pirates American IPA - Ready right now, as some of you already discovered on swap day.


There was swap beer drank on swap day?


----------



## Edak (30/7/13)

I had three spare tallies, gave two to Glenn shared one amongst those who were near me at the time of opening. I also shared around an ESB of mine.


Wolfman said:


> There was swap beer drank on swap day?


----------



## manticle (30/7/13)

Bummer I missed that ESB - heard good things about it.


----------



## Edak (30/7/13)

manticle said:


> Bummer I missed that ESB - heard good things about it.


Thanks Manticle, 

perhaps I might brew it for the next swap, if not then I will be sure to save you a bottle when I do brew it again.


----------



## manticle (30/7/13)

2. Charst: Saison.

Pours slightly hazy golden. Forms a very tight, white head which holds.
Aroma is slightly phenolic - spicy, peppery and a touch medicinal.

Mouthfeel is quite creamy, finishes mildly tart, almost sour but the creaminess balances it out.
Flavours of fresh bread linger with a hint of spicy pepper. Slight citrus (orange oil). Medicinal character is absent.

Carbonation is moderate, slightly on the low side.

I am very pleasantly surprised by this Ash - not because of who brewed it but because of your earlier apprehension/trepidation that it was a bad beer. The medicinal hint I caught in the initial aroma also had me worried but the beer is nicely balanced with some body but refreshing tart characteristics and nice phenolic spice. An enjoyable saison even if it is the depths of winter. if it was a comp/to style thing I might suggest it finish drier but it isn't and I really like the creaminess and slightly less than spritzy carbonation.

What was your issue with it? There's a hint of something I recognise from one of my own previous brews and I'm wondering if it's the same or my imagination. If I'm right, it's purely an ingredients issue.


----------



## breakbeer (30/7/13)

Thanks for the feedback Charst, pretty much what I thought of it but wont go into detail until others have tasted


----------



## manticle (30/7/13)

3. Fikuss: Dunkelweizen

pours clear, chocolate brown, very little head which dissipates quickly.
Aroma of pumpernickel, very light alcohol notes, yeast, brown bread.
Medium body, low carbonation.

Flavours of fresh bread crust, some earthiness, a tiny hint of the yeast character I found in the aroma but not loads.
Reminds me a bit of Frankinzaner dunkel. Nice flavours.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Charst (30/7/13)

manticle said:


> 2. Charst: Saison.


Thanks very much for the feedback, 

Amazing how a bit of time in the bottle can change a beer. When i bottled it the beer was way over with a rye Pumpernickel bread flavour that just dominated everything, and spoonful of cane sugar sweetness @1007.

I think next time i brew it i'll drop the home made Candi sugar edition and maybe just add the sugar to the boil, the mash was certainly dry: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] + mash out. but with the FG being 3 points higher than my previous saisons I assumed the candy hadn't fermented out. The rye may be the reason its thicker though too (never used rye before). One change at a time though.

I think it was a culmination of issues and knowing it was my swap beer made me shitted off.

Dupont Stalled at 1020, 3711 couldn't pull it down to what i expected so i was nervy about bottling, tasted shit at bottling.

not sure what you mean by ingredient issue but the recipe was:

76% Wey Bo Pils
17% Wey Rye
7% home made candi sugar.

IBU 26
Ger Hallertau @60, @15 and @5
Willamette @ 15
EKG @ 5.
no chill

Hallertau was not very fresh.


Will brew it again though, i have one bottle left that i'll consider chucking in comp, or drink it myself...


Cheers


----------



## manticle (30/7/13)

How'd you make the candi?

I don't think you need sugar in a saison - just mash low and use the right yeast but the flavour I'm thinking of is sugar related. In my pale belgians it was overuse of raw sugar.


----------



## Charst (30/7/13)

That was my first time, :wub: .

500g White sugar, Lemon juice, boiled it on a butane burner in the shed on a hot day and it turn orange real quick.

I second time i used DAP and lemon juice, butane burner outside on a winters day with a candi thermometer and it never got above 110-115.
from memory Fructose caramelises early but 120 is the point where caramelisation of the glucose occurs ( see http://www.themadfermentationist.com) for more factual info.

According to the above (he's been corresponding with the D2 candi sugar maker) you want the lower temp sugar to caramelise but the higher not too, or you will get an in fermentable sugar.

Not fermented the second beer as yet


----------



## Vitalstatistix (30/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter - Ready to drink. Do not drink freezing cold.

Very nice indeed. 
Dry yet full enough for sure.
Nice Choc biscuit taste.

A little soapy but this just keeps the delicious chocolate biscuit flavours lingering in my mouth where they belong. Good balance. There is a very slight herbal spicy note there I can’t put my taste finger on. Defiantly ticks all the boxes mate. Nice one.


----------



## manticle (30/7/13)

Probably the sage and thyme soap I used to clean the bottles.

Cheers. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Wolfman (30/7/13)

Vitalstatistix said:


> 1. Manticle - Brown Porter
> Nice Choc biscuit taste.


I got loads of this. 

Great beer. 

Just wish I could be as descriptive as you lot.


----------



## Edak (31/7/13)

Hey Wolfman If you want to get more creative with your descriptions then I would recommend that you taste with a style guideline and marking sheet next to you. I must admit that I don't have any experience judging others beers here but having an idea of what flavours to look for must help. I try to identify all flavours in every beer I drink and I get my wife to do the same, experience does help.

I also read through some of the lotto tasting thread and the gentleman tasting the beers fills out a judging sheet which simplifies the process and makes it step-by-step. This is where I think I will begin. At some point I will also have to get one of those chemical packs that helps identify off flavours.

It takes a lot of skill to be able to pick the subtle flavours, but with experience you and I shall be able to give constructive feedback to others and translate this into better beers of our own.

That being said I still have not tasted any of the swaps because I am still OS. Keep tasting team!


----------



## Wolfman (31/7/13)

Cheers mate will do.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/7/13)

Charst said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback,
> 
> Amazing how a bit of time in the bottle can change a beer. When i bottled it the beer was way over with a rye Pumpernickel bread flavour that just dominated everything, and spoonful of cane sugar sweetness @1007.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this is relevant, but it might be the rye. I love using Rye, but it can be too much in a lot of beers. 

I used (and still do) it in IPA - 300g in a 5.8kg grain bill - good. 500g in a 6kg grain bill baaap boooww - too much and it ended up a little soapy.

Not trying to cut in on the dance, but just noticed it and thought I'd suggest something.


----------



## breakbeer (31/7/13)

Jeeeeez, after reading a couple of those reviews I'm a bit nervous about writing mine. Might have to take Kade's suggestion & d/load some tasting sheets

I'll be trying bottles 1 & 2 tonight, and maybe 3 :beerbang:


----------



## Charst (31/7/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Not sure if this is relevant, but it might be the rye. I love using Rye, but it can be too much in a lot of beers.
> 
> I used (and still do) it in IPA - 300g in a 5.8kg grain bill - good. 500g in a 6kg grain bill baaap boooww - too much and it ended up a little soapy.
> 
> Not trying to cut in on the dance, but just noticed it and thought I'd suggest something.


17% rye equates to 1.2kg in my 20 batch so may be the case, cheers


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/7/13)

the bjcp guidlines website is good for descriptors

http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/catdex.php


----------



## breakbeer (31/7/13)

this might be a stupid question, but what category does Saison come under?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (31/7/13)

Belgian and French Ale


----------



## breakbeer (31/7/13)

I forgot to put the bottles in the fridge last night & I'm home from work early & wanted to enjoy a few

While their getting cold I went to the garage & grabbed one of the beers in the esky that was left behind! It has a label on the top with #017 SNAPA#5 05-13 typed on it. Who brewed this one? I'm assuming it's a Sierra Nevada PA clone? Taste bloody fantastic! I need this recipe


----------



## Vitalstatistix (31/7/13)

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink


A bouquet of sun
Flavours subtle yet complex
Fill my glass again!

Smells fantastic. Earthy floral spicy action, notes of orange blossom, apricot, …..
Very clean. Great balance. Finishes quite dry but there is a slight mouth coating (probably from the rye?) but not much. Slight pepperiness on the finish which helps me put the glass to my lips once more.
A most enjoyable saison. Great beer mate, well done indeed.


----------



## Grainer (31/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter

Look .. Im no brew connoisseur.. but ill try and give you what I think ... This is a beer I could drink all night .. but then again I love darker heavier beers .. right up it has nice body in the mouth with a silky texture.. Nice chocolatey flavours.. although my wife disagrees and thinks its YUK Beer!!.. Nice clear colour.. I just wonder if the carbonation is a little more than it needs to be as it leaves some tingling on the tongue.. but I love how the taste lingers in your mouth.. Has nice fine bubbles which adds to the nice texture. Head retention is OK .. but I wouldn't say great.. Must admit I agree tere seems to be some type of soapy feel but I think in adds to the smoothness 

All in all I loved it and would drink it any day.. now I am wondering if I have just babbled a whole lot of bull %^&*.... by the way towards the end of the bottle.. my wife offered some tim tams and it went down great with them !!


----------



## Charst (31/7/13)

Vitalstatistix said:


> 2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink


Thanks for the review much appreciated.


----------



## fikuss (31/7/13)

Charst - currently drinking your Saison.

Golden, dry and spicy and full of farmyard freshness.
Yeast is there but does not dominate. A hint of sweetness there to match the dry finish.

This is a much better beer than what you were describing the other day Charst.
Don't sell yourself short. Time for another glass.


----------



## fikuss (31/7/13)

Our beer.... #3 - Dunkelweissen

Drinks okay. Not carbed enough.

Pretty disappointed about the carbonation on this one.
Flavour and colour is not far off what we were aiming for but just no head retention and not enough carbonation which is a bummer.

Used Weihenstephan yeast but didn't quite get as much yeast flavour as previously with 3068.
About the same pitching rate and our fermentation temp was kept pretty close to 17º C.

I think that could be because we crash chilled it? Should we be crash chilling on a wheat beer or should we leave it a tad more hazy and keep that yeast flavour a bit more? Or is it the lack of carbonation that is pushing the yeast characteristic down a bit? Hard to tell.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/8/13)

Hey Breakbeer, i had a six last night. my missus actually liked it, thats a MASSIVE big deal. obviously she''s into hoppy beers and i had no idea because i never make or buy them.

any chance i would be able to get a copy of the recipie so i can make her some more?


----------



## Damn (1/8/13)

breakbeer said:


> I forgot to put the bottles in the fridge last night & I'm home from work early & wanted to enjoy a few
> 
> While their getting cold I went to the garage & grabbed one of the beers in the esky that was left behind! It has a label on the top with #017 SNAPA#5 05-13 typed on it. Who brewed this one? I'm assuming it's a Sierra Nevada PA clone? Taste bloody fantastic! I need this recipe


Thanks BB (Glen) that would be one of mine. I'll send you the recipe when I get home. Hope you enjoy the others with similar style label if they survived the night.

I'll read the style guidelines but I won't be very articulate in my tasting notes. My English aint that good and my pallet is not that finely tuned although I can taste the difference between Vegemite & Promite.

To my disappointment I'm missing *20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale *was going to try first as I'm trying a recipe for this at the moment. I've got 21. & 19. Chilling at the moment for Friday night.


----------



## breakbeer (1/8/13)

DarkFaerytale said:


> Hey Breakbeer, i had a six last night. my missus actually liked it, thats a MASSIVE big deal. obviously she''s into hoppy beers and i had no idea because i never make or buy them.
> 
> any chance i would be able to get a copy of the recipie so i can make her some more?



No problem. It's in the Kooinda Black IPA thread in General Recipe Discussion, but I'll PM you the scaled down version. What did you think of it?


Damn, I might have an extra # 20 I can give ya so you don't miss out. Youre not too far from me so PM me & arrange a time to pick it up if ya want


----------



## Wolfman (1/8/13)

breakbeer said:


> No problem. It's in the Kooinda Black IPA thread in General Recipe Discussion, but I'll PM you the scaled down version. What did you think of it?


Bugger that! Post it up here mate.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/8/13)

20. Micbrew - Stone and Wood Pacific ale

First things first could you post up a recipe please? I'm going through this too fast! First crack at giving feedback.

Pours well, getting a slight lacing down this glass (when I slow down).
Initial aroma is delicious stone fruit.
Mouth feel of this is fantastic would go down a treat in summer, nice and spritsy. Carbonation level is spot on. Blends in well with the sweet/clean malt profile. Initial aftertaste is bitterness followed by malt flavour followed by something that would be similar to a marmalade flavour. Its incredibly clear too. This would be very non-offensive to a few of my mates just getting into craft beer or someone new to craft beer.

Great job mate and recipe please!


----------



## manticle (1/8/13)

4: meathead: DGSA

Pours black with a big tight tan head. Some retention and nice lacing.

Aroma mainly of sweet bread crusts, no hop aroma discernible.

Flavour of bread crusts, black coffee, milk chocolate, hint of green apple. Some liquorice notes too

Mouthfeel rich, carbonation low (suits the style).

very obviously not a DGSA - what have you given us meathead? Some kind of rich stout I am presuming. Very nice. The green apple should probably fade with time and the other flavours are in harmony. Low carb allows the richness to come through.


----------



## meathead (1/8/13)

Meathead got confused (note to self label as you bottle)
Yes it is a stout
Kit and kilo at that
Only brewed 8 weeks ago 
I use drops 1 per longneck I thought a touch undercarbed but I've been told better than over
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## manticle (1/8/13)

Didn't want to ask "is this an extract beer" but the green apple character was very kk to my palate. With a bit of age, that will dissipate and let the other flavours shine and any kit twang is often well hidden in a stout anyway.

So now you have 20 odd bottles of DGSA stashed somewhere?


----------



## technobabble66 (1/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> 20. Micbrew - Stone and Wood Pacific ale
> 
> First things first could you post up a recipe please? I'm going through this too fast! First crack at giving feedback.
> ....
> Great job mate and recipe please!


Yo
+1
I'm also keen to brew one soon


----------



## Charst (1/8/13)

21. JB - Polite Czech Pils.

Appearance: Pale Gold and nice and bright. Pours a large bubbly head with large bubbles rising, Head settles to a lacing rim around the glass.
Aroma is clean and has a subtle note of cold apple sauce.
Nice and clean in the flavour but i find the bitterness a bit upfront and lingering.
Not sure how to achieve it but a bit of malt sweetness, and perhaps a bit more body (mash temp) would balance out the bitterness.
The old man had a glass and was very impressed, thought it tasted like a "normal beer".

I think the beer is lacking the european flavours I would expect in a Czech Pils, but is very clean and a much better lager than ive ever made.


cheers


----------



## manticle (1/8/13)

15: Edak: AIPA: 

Pours cloudy orange, big white head, tight bubbles good retention.

Aroma of tropical fruit - pineapple, mango, citrus, lychee.

Flavour of fruit but also a light hit of toffee to support. Very smooth bitterness.

Maybe a teeny touch of an onion/garlic thing that comes with some US hops like summit.

Some might like this to have more bitterness but there is plenty of hop flavour punch and I like the balance where it is. Carb is moderately low which again I prefer. Really well brewed and clean and harmonious flavours are in abundance.


----------



## Charst (1/8/13)

Shane S: Galaxy Sparkling Ale:

Hazy Golden Blonde, Lingering lacy head around rim.

Nice light fruity aroma and a touch of sweetness, touch creamy yeasty. 
Fine frothy mouthfeel, fizzes up in the mouth.
Nice balanced bitterness, touch over carbed on the tongue but very enjoyable.


----------



## meathead (1/8/13)

manticle said:


> So now you have 20 odd bottles of DGSA stashed somewhere?


Correct


----------



## Grainer (1/8/13)

2. Charst: Saison

First time I ever tried a saison.. but found it had citrus qualities to it, good head and smooth.. not my type of beer overall... but it was good for what it was.. and Id always have another glass !! Got my new brew magazine so it would be good to read the articles and give you a better judgement once I had drunk a few saisons !! At this stage.. cant say I can give a good critique due to lack of knowledge surrounding this style.

Grainer


----------



## Edak (2/8/13)

manticle said:


> 15: Edak: AIPA:
> 
> Pours cloudy orange, big white head, tight bubbles good retention.
> 
> ...


Cheers Manticle, my first written critique on any beer I have brewed!

I was a bit disappointed that it hadn't cleared up (like almost every other beer I have brewed) so I will have to review my process (maybe I got some cold break into fermenter). I agree with your bitterness comment, though to style it is at the lower end where more people I know tend to like it. Unsure about the garlic thing but I used citra, cascade and mosaic for the tropical flavours, maybe you could explain which might cause that flavour?

I have one more bottle of this at home and will taste it following some more comments to see if I can pick the same flavours.

Oh, and I love reading your comments, keep them coming!


----------



## manticle (2/8/13)

Haziness is more likely the rate of hopping than chill haze. I don't drink beer cold enough for chill haze to be an issue. There are other potential causrs of haze but I reckon it's just the hops.

Not familiar enough with citra and not familiar at all with mosaic to say but I get the onion/garlic thing in some beers from bridgeport for example. Way less noticeable in yours - was a hint and not out of character despite sounding odd.


----------



## breakbeer (2/8/13)

1.manticle: Brown Porter

Really awesome tasting beer. Only slightly roasty with great choc/caramel biscuit flavours. Has given me an idea for a Porter I'd like to brew. I farken luuuurve Caramel :icon_drool2:

Was darker in colour than I was expecting. Makes my Black IPA look like a Michael Jackson IPA

This was really low carbed, which I'm assuming it was supposed to be as it really let the flavours dominate. That & the fact I drank it warmer than I usually would

Nice one! Stoked I've got another bottle of it!

(sorry, that's as descriptive as I can get)


----------



## breakbeer (2/8/13)

2. Charst: Saison

Mate, you nailed it! Exactly what I would expect from a Saison. Spicy, citrusy & some kind of peppery/herby aftertaste that I like but can't quite put my finger on. 

Beautiful golden colour, head still present near end of pint glass

Would I drink again? Pouring another glass right now


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/8/13)

21. JB Polite czech pils

Great golden colour with a tight head.
Aroma is clean slightly noble.
Bitterness is upfront and first taste fits well with the noble aroma.
Mouthfeel is very zing, due to carbonation but thats how these beers are meant to be.
Constructive feedback might need a little more body. The old man would love this after mowing the lawn.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/8/13)

Somebody drink mine...the suspense its killing me.


----------



## Damn (2/8/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Somebody drink mine...the suspense its killing me.


You twisted my arm....I think your beer was the mystery beer of the swap. I was soon to go to bed with a few under my belt. Had too many boozy nights. Yours was the last one in my fridge. Was saving for tomorrow. Ok one more pony. I haven't got a trained pallet like the others nor the lingo but I love craft beer. So here goes......

Yep can smell the cherry not too sweet either. Can't taste it though, smokey taste instead in a good way. After my first taste now smelling both cherries and smoke. I like the smoke.mmmm....now getting a lingering cherry taste after letting it sit for bit. Yep this a drinker.....never had anything like it. Well done GP. Thank you.

Damn


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/8/13)

Thanks Damn.... Its not as much cherry flavour as planned. Roasted coconut is non existent in the taste and smell. But in the end it isn't to bad, just nothing like it was intended.

Glad you liked it.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (3/8/13)

breakbeer said:


> Makes my Black IPA look like a Michael Jackson IPA


he he he ...


----------



## Vitalstatistix (3/8/13)

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.

Bubble fizz strike me
Clean is the destination,
Drunk town is hello!

Not getting too much cherry or ripe. A little too spritzy for this gentleman’s taste receptor machines. With this beers mild body I can see it being a summer delight.

I have been drinking… this is what I think about serious questions:


----------



## manticle (3/8/13)

Looks like you


----------



## Charst (3/8/13)

Grainer Wit:

Just spent 7 hours in the hospital with the old man after a days work and i need a beer so this review is going to be short sorry.
Very bright clear orangy, Smell a sweet honey maybe or some other light processed sugar note. and light citrus, coriander tea to me.
Washed down nicely, note the citrus in the taste and finish, kinda note a worty taste for a moment. could be a bit more carb and a taste of bitterness just to add a little more bite to the finish

beer is clean and refreshing and going down very well after a ken hunt of a day, wish i put both bottles in the fridge.

cheers


----------



## Edak (3/8/13)

Vitalstatistix said:


>


Clearly photoshopped, i mean, just look at how straight his hairline is. *Nobody can cut hair that straight!*

Home now, need to put a few in the fridge...


----------



## Danwood (3/8/13)

Vitalstatistix said:


> 17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
> 
> Bubble fizz strike me
> Clean is the destination,
> ...


Post #76 - Vitalstatistix 

Review reads hilariously. 

Alcohol heat is present and lingering.

Brainfeel is unusual and confusing, but still to style. 

Some lacing still evident by the end of the post.

Dry finish.

Overall, very enjoyable. ..well done !


----------



## manticle (3/8/13)

5: Whiteferret: Oatmeal treacle stout.

Pours very dark brown, garnet highlights, clear in the light. Tan head which dissipates quickly, very little retention.

Aroma of roast, some black coffee notes, molasses/treacle.

Flavour of rich burnt sugar, bitter black coffee which lingers, very dark chocolate, burnt toast.

Really nice complex malt profile, good supporting bitterness from the roast, full bodied, low carbonation which adds to the richness. Carb lower than style guidelines suggest but I prefer them this way.

Thanks WF.

Each mouthful gets better. Delightful beer.


----------



## Wolfman (3/8/13)

6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA  - good to go, bottled 4 or 5 weeks ago

Ripping beer mate! 

Nice citrus aroma, black as a dogs guts and a great punch of flavor. 

You better post the recipe up!


----------



## Edak (3/8/13)

1. Manticle - brown porter

Dark Ruby Red in colour, tan head, large bubbles though not high in carbonation so head dissipates over course of the glass
Aroma of toast, coffee, vanilla and chocolate, reminds me of walking past pinnacle yeast factory many years ago
The wife adds that she would love to sit naked in front of a huge open log fire with this, she is normally fussy and loves it so that's a great sign
Mild bitterness, long lasting flavour of roasty things, chocolate, toast, molasses, very moorish. Not sessional for us, but this is a good thing, like a special occasion type thing. 

Thanks for the brew mate


----------



## manticle (3/8/13)

Cheers and...um cheers to your wife.


----------



## Edak (3/8/13)

12. Midnight Brew : American Brown Ale

Pours a clean, clear dark brown, with a compact off-white nearly green foam that keeps the top of the beer covered until the bottom of the glass
Aroma of fresh grass clippings, very green made me think (if I had my eyes closed) that I had a IPA in front of me, completely unexpected... Reminds me a little of one of the Mountain goat rare breeds, can't remember which one.
Tastes very green also, but roasty, somewhat like having grass on toast (a cows' breakfast perhaps?) 
Body was thin, I bet this fermented out without a hitch, no residual sweetness on my palate.

The Mrs wasn't a big fan, so I guess she ain't gettin' naked for this one.

EDIT: Photo and 'were there C hops in that brew?'


----------



## insane_rosenberg (4/8/13)

Got stuck into a few too many of these swap beers on Friday night, so these come through these haze of memory. 

3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
Flavour and colour great but unfortunately it was flat as a tack.
This is one of my favourite styles but you missed it by that much *holds thumb and forefinger a German head height apart*
Get the carbonation right and it'll be bang on.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (4/8/13)

2. Charst – Saison - Ready to Drink
Very nice looking beer. Wish I paid more attention to the rye character, but the spiciness was really pleasing. Gave the impression of being high alcohol, maybe from a little warmth?
Nice brew mate!


----------



## meathead (4/8/13)

Number 21 polite check Pilsner
I get what previous people have said about the lingering bitterness at the back palate
Carbonation spot on nice lacing around the glass good mouth feel really well constructed drop


----------



## Yob (4/8/13)

Knocked over the first one, randomly pulled one from the crate which was Edak's IPA (15) and drank it yesterday while out back pretty distracted.

Poured with a nice head which faded but that could have been my glass, sorry, Will ensure a cleaner glass for the rest of the tastings. I drank it pretty much at ambient out of the cellar, which really isnt that warm I guess.

Loved the bitterness but thought the Aroma could have packed a bit more of a punch for an IPA, tasted fairly clean and the carbonation was low, which I don't mind. Medium body and a nice soft malt backing to it.

A nice beer overall but there was something I just couldn't put my finger on, wish I had another to sit down with at leisure and drink from fridge temps and let warm.

:beerdrink:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/8/13)

i just poured 14 without seeing what it was and instantly thought, holy shit someone has made a kolsch, the clarity is very impressive with only a slight hint of Belgian aroma. top beer, very dangerous to both the beer educated and un-educated is my guess.


----------



## Midnight Brew (4/8/13)

#4 Meathead - DSGA/Stout

Really black deep black in colour, chocolatey notes on the aroma, thin head that dissipates quickly.
This beer is very silky on the mouth feel and not actually overly roasty, really smooth chocolate flavour. Not overly bitter either, with a great residual sweetness. Im drinking this at ambient 15C ish and its going down a treat. Could easily have a session on these.

One critique I do have is some kind of mouse shit on the bottle cap. Have no idea how it got there or what it is but the beer tastes fine.

How long did you age this?


----------



## Yob (4/8/13)

Bwahahaha!!! Didn't find the rest of the mouse in the bottom of the bottle?


----------



## meathead (4/8/13)

Don't say it to loud or everyone will want some!

Not aged long maybe 6 weeks


----------



## Edak (4/8/13)

Austin: Crikey! This coffee smells like shit!
Basil: It is shit, Austin.
Austin: Oh well then it's not just me.
[Drinks coffee.]
Austin: It's a bit nutty.


----------



## Midnight Brew (4/8/13)

meathead said:


> Don't say it to loud or everyone will want some!
> 
> Not aged long maybe 6 weeks


Great beer regardless. Well done mate.


----------



## manticle (4/8/13)

14:damn: belgian golden strong.

Pours clear gold with dense, white moussy head.
Aroma of orange oil and soap.

Flavour: apple, pear, soft bread. Gentle lingering bitterness. Some slight warming alcohol. High carbonation.

I know this is a first attemp partial and I have to say you pretty much nailed it. No extract twang, lovely soft belgian notes, great head retention and lacing.

Could benefit from more ageing but sterling effort in my books.


----------



## meathead (5/8/13)

manticle said:


> Pours clear gold with dense, white moussy head.
> .


I think we might have a plague?


----------



## Grainer (5/8/13)

3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink

So when will this be ready.... will be soooo disappointed if it is flat.. This was the one I was looking forward to ...


----------



## manticle (5/8/13)

meathead said:


> I think we might have a plague?


That's why I have cats


----------



## Grainer (5/8/13)

10. Shane R - Black Saison  - Ready to drink.... *BEWARE.. its a boy * *.. hopefully I was just an unlucky one.*

Its a boy.. holy carbonation Batman.. it flowed like a river .. up and out of the bottle .. poured some out and it kept on going LOL... at first looks when I finally got it into the glass, it was a nice deep colour, however this was marred by the fact there were heaps of floaties in it from the sediment cake and it was very hazy... had to pour it into 2 glasses cause the bottle kept overflowing..unfortunately I lot about 1/3 of a bottle to the sink.

Noted that this is the first time I have tried a Dark Saison. at first glance I saw heaps of sediment consistent with the over flowing and breakup of sediment. Smells nice with wheat/dark malt and fruit behind it and maybe some pepper. Thinking that it would be highly carbonated first mouthful and it was a nice smooth feel but very alright on carbonation... I would have liked to see a bit more body in it in comparison to the other Saison I tried the other night.. This one was not as crisp as well

Cant say Im a fan, but I stated that of the other Saison.. dont think there totally my thing...and as I stated I am no expert on Saisons'

Grainer

Amazing we have zero gravity here.. so can put glasses against the walls LOL


----------



## manticle (5/8/13)

Possibly you got one of the last bottles in the batch. I usually reserve those as tester bottles. Excess particulate matter often results in gushing.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (5/8/13)

Grainer said:


> 10. Shane R - Black Saison  - Ready to drink.... *BEWARE.. its a boy * *.. hopefully I was just an unlucky one.*
> 
> Its a boy.. holy carbonation Batman.. it flowed like a river ...
> 
> Grainer...


Apologies Gainer, cheers for seeing past this and offering a review.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (5/8/13)

manticle said:


> Possibly you got one of the last bottles in the batch. I usually reserve those as tester bottles. Excess particulate matter often results in gushing.


This particulate comment has grabbed my attention. I dry hopped this brew, and following this point I think I should be paying more attention to my process.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (6/8/13)

Grainer said:


> 10. Shane R - Black Saison  - Ready to drink.... *BEWARE.. its a boy * *.. hopefully I was just an unlucky one.*
> 
> Its a boy.. holy carbonation Batman.. it flowed like a river .. up and out of the bottle .. poured some out and it kept on going LOL... at first looks when I finally got it into the glass, it was a nice deep colour, however this was marred by the fact there were heaps of floaties in it from the sediment cake and it was very hazy... had to pour it into 2 glasses cause the bottle kept overflowing..unfortunately I lot about 1/3 of a bottle to the sink.
> 
> ...



sediment was insane in mine as well, it was about 1.5cm thick on the bottom of my glass, luckily, mine was not a gusher


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/8/13)

#1 Manticle - Brown Porter

Straight from the garages cold floor, unrefrigerated and 12C. Clear deep brown in colour with a chocolately notes on the nose.
First sip and wow! Chocolate, sweet, slight upfront bitterness, back bone, complex, sessionable, perfectly balanced. I love this beer!

Good way to warm up tonight. Great beer mate, is the recipe in the database? I absolutely have got to have something like this on hand heading into late autumn next year.


----------



## meathead (6/8/13)

15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 

I didn't get the hop flavor I was expecting, but this is a great easy to drink beer
Great balance, I could drink a billion of these
But why have a billion when you could have.......a million


----------



## manticle (6/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> #1 Manticle - Brown Porter
> 
> Straight from the garages cold floor, unrefrigerated and 12C. Clear deep brown in colour with a chocolately notes on the nose.
> First sip and wow! Chocolate, sweet, slight upfront bitterness, back bone, complex, sessionable, perfectly balanced. I love this beer!
> ...


Cheers.
I have a porter in the recipe db but it is not this one. I'll hunt up the recipe -might be in the WAYBIII? thread but also on our sick laptop.
Glad you liked.


----------



## Charst (6/8/13)

Technobabble: Two fat ducks

Cloudy Amber with a lacy head fading.
sweet soft and creamy, get more of what i think is simcoe despite the recipe being motueka dominant.
not as much lemon lime note as id expect from motueka beers is had and made, If its motueka then i should be ripping out the flowers i have cause the smells really nice.
full in the mouth, could be a touch thinner for a session ale but finishes dry enough.
Nice lingering bitterness not too much just to balance.


cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (7/8/13)

Hooray, someone finally tried mine - i thought it'd take weeks for anyone to get to number 22.

Thanks for the review, Ash. Feedback always v welcome. :icon_cheers:

Not sure why it's still cloudy. The BRY-97 doesn't seemed to have cleared as well as normal. Any other reason that could occur?? I mashed for a long time, so i'd be surprised if there was any starch.
I assume the sweetness is from the mashing - i tend to err on the higher side. However it did sit at 66-67°C for a long time. Could the hops add a sweetness to the flavour?

Yeah, i think i picked-up the simcoe mainly in the flavour (i snuck in a sample stubbie on the weekend). No idea why, though - i chucked in a fair whack of Motueka & dry hopped it for 2+ weeks. I've never tasted Motueka, except Yob's IPA on the Swap Day (awesome! btw). I gotta admit, it seemed kinda similar to Simcoe (daughter of S, i think) just a bit more mellow & fruity or something. So maybe this over-lapping combo produces a more rounded, mellow spectrum compared to straight Simcoe - only we're much more familiar w Simcoe, hence we're looking for another distinct hop flavour to pop up & assume all of what we're tasting is due to the Simcoe. I'm pretty new to trying to taste individual hops, so i could easily miss this sort of stuff. If my bollocky explanation is roughly on the money, then it suggests Simcoe+ Motueka are a no-brainer combo that greatly compliments the impact of each. Thoughts?

Lacing & head, or lack there of, is a bit annoying. I did a 76°C 10min rest to try to bring that out. Only seems to have worked a bit. Boo. Wtf? Is 76°C too high? Is 72°C the best temp for lacing/head?
Yeah, i'm gonna have to drop my mash temps in another batch or two to see if i can get a more sessionable beer going. Am i correct in thinking that's the main variable to achieve this?
The first mouthful i detected a bit of biting bitterness, then it all seemed to blend in kinda well. So i was v keen to see how everyone else found the bitterness...

Not that anyone really needs to see this recipe, but for reference/comparison, i logged my recipe in a thread (i had some questions!):
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72226-first-attempt-at-dsga/
Entry#8 onwards.

PS: apologies to the 20 follow-up questions :lol:


----------



## manticle (7/8/13)

72 for glycoprotein rest.

Combine it wih a 55 rest for 5 mins at dough in and watch the magic happen.


----------



## Yob (7/8/13)

technobabble66 said:


> though - i chucked in a fair whack of Mosaic & dry hopped it for 2+ weeks. I've never tasted Mosaic, except Yob's IPA on the Swap Day (awesome! btw). I gotta admit, it seemed kinda similar to Simcoe (daughter of S, i think) just a bit more mellow & fruity or something. So maybe this over-lapping combo produces a more rounded, mellow spectrum compared to straight Simcoe - only we're much more familiar w Simcoe, hence we're looking for another distinct hop flavour to pop up & assume all of what we're tasting is due to the Simcoe. I'm pretty new to trying to taste individual hops, so i could easily miss this sort of stuff. If my bollocky explanation is roughly on the money, then it suggests Simcoe+ Mosaic are a no-brainer combo that greatly compliments the impact of each.


FTFY - Motueka is NZ Hop Mosaic is the daughter of Simcoe and features quite heavily in that AAAIPA that has been doing the rounds.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Charst (7/8/13)

20% wheat in the grist could account for the haze techno. I wouldn't shit yourself about the head retention on this beer it wasnt lacking just fading slowly to a edges, whispy in middle, perfectly acceptable.
Lower mash temp will help thin out the body of the beer, but again it was perfectly acceptable, just fuller than what i consider sessionable.


----------



## Grainer (7/8/13)

6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA

Hoppy and pleasant Aroma, black & brown crystal nectar from the gods, good clarity. you can already tell i liked this LOL
nice head with good colour
good bitterness and good body for me.

One major problem was that I went back to the garage and none of my bottles were labeled 6 :huh: .. would drink it over and over again.. :chug:

Grainer... by the way.. wats the best way to get you my logo for the sign ?

cheers


----------



## breakbeer (8/8/13)

Thanks Grainer, glad you enjoyed it!

I'll PM you my email address to send your logo to

:beerbang:

edit: I put yours in the fridge last night, will be drinking tonight


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/8/13)

#9 Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart Ale

Highly carbonated, pours with about 6cm of head. Deep red/brown in colour, good lacing on the glass.
Aroma is crystal with a hint of roast but very slight.
Flavour is smooth but as it warmed up it dulled heaps which surprised me. Could be the carbonation, usually dont drink em that high.
Bitterness is smooth through and through. I didnt get anything from the yeast but could be overshadowed by the malt profile. Cold though is quiet sessionable.

Is this a brown ale? Also what inspired the name?


----------



## Grainer (8/8/13)

5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.

Low carbonation, very little head, being an oatmeal stout I would have expected it to have a lot more body.. but the first time I have tried one.. having said that I really really enjoyed it. It had great caramel flavor and you could defiantly get that treacle flavour which add3d an element of sweetness.. it reminded me of my childhood...  nice roasted hoppy flavour....

overall I liked it


----------



## Charst (8/8/13)

Damn: Belgian strong

Pours nicely clear with a big foamy small bubbled head, lacing the glass as it fades to 5mm.
smells nice fruit esters and a tiny bit yeasty.
Whats the Alc%? if its to style it hides the grog very well. 
nice flavours, creamy in the mouth and finishes dry.

nice rendition of a golden strong mate thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## meathead (9/8/13)

3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink

Agree with the carbonation comments 
Drank easy enough nice flavours 
Still good lacing around the glass


----------



## Damn (9/8/13)

Charst said:


> Damn: Belgian strong
> 
> Pours nicely clear with a big foamy small bubbled head, lacing the glass as it fades to 5mm.
> smells nice fruit esters and a tiny bit yeasty.
> ...


Thanks for the reviews so far guys. Manticle guided me with this recipe so thanks to him. I will take some credit as I followed his instructions fairly rigidly.
Estimated ABV 8.2% according to beersmith. I thought I got a bit of heat from the last one I had. Tempted to have another now but I've only got 2 left and I'm trying (struggling) to age them a bit longer.


----------



## Edak (9/8/13)

6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA

Pours nice and dark with a nice creamy off white head that sticks like shit to a blanket to the glass, creating a work of art with my glassware.
Aroma of raisin, crystal and stone fruit (at least to my nose), very sweet smelling and lovely to put to the nose.
Taste is typical of the dark toasty beers, but with the added pounding of truly tasty flavour hops, a bit winey, like coffee and a sav blanc mixed together. Let's just say I like a good sav and love a good coffee, this is best of both worlds plu its beer! 
Body is quite light, I mostly prefer a little more body but the balance in this beer is fantastic!

A big thank you to you glen


----------



## insane_rosenberg (9/8/13)

12. Midnight Brew - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13

Brilliant clarity through the dark brown brew. Small dense head that fades quickly.
Undeniable American aroma and flavour, with prominent bitterness. Malt flavours are enjoyable, the only thing that hit me was the dryness for a brown ale.
After looking at the guidelines it's probably not far from style.
Very enjoyable beer, well worth the wait


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/8/13)

[SIZE=12pt]17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Laces the glass nicely. Aroma for me was more burnt then chocolate or cacao. Medium body with high carbonation a little too much for me. I got little flavour from this beer, more just a roasty character then chocolate. Perhaps the cherry flavour was to come through when it was younger. [/SIZE]


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/8/13)

Shane R said:


> 12. Midnight Brew - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
> 
> Brilliant clarity through the dark brown brew. Small dense head that fades quickly.
> Undeniable American aroma and flavour, with prominent bitterness. Malt flavours are enjoyable, the only thing that hit me was the dryness for a brown ale.
> ...


Cheers mate! With a little more tweaking its going to be a house ale. The aim was to get good flavour and aroma from the hopping that I've been tweaking in all my beers. Theres a bit of a dark horse hop in there, Super Alpha/Dr Rudi which gave it the clean bitterness and resin character, thought it might play well with cascade. Glad you enjoyed it. Cheers


----------



## Grainer (9/8/13)

meathead said:


> 3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
> 
> Agree with the carbonation comments
> Drank easy enough nice flavours
> Still good lacing around the glass


Im gunna leave this longer and cross my fingers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> 17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter bottled 19/5 well and truly ready to drink now.
> 
> Laces the glass nicely. Aroma for me was more burnt then chocolate or cacao. Medium body with high carbonation a little too much for me. I got little flavour from this beer, more just a roasty character then chocolate. Perhaps the cherry flavour was to come through when it was younger.


thanks for the feedback...wih the aim of making better beer i have a few questions.

Is the burnt aroma a bad thing?
Does it come from the grain bill or technique?

I was worried about over carbing. I tried one a while ago and it was a gusher. I cracked the tops on the swap bottles everyday for a week before to release some of the gas.

I do know where I went wrong though. When I racked onto jarred cherries in the secondry I threw the liquid in too. Which in hindsight was virtually sugar water. I let it sit at ferment temps for 2 days then crash chilled. I reckon I didnt let the extra sugar ferment out properly.


----------



## breakbeer (9/8/13)

Edak said:


> 6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
> Pours nice and dark with a nice creamy off white head that sticks like shit to a blanket to the glass, creating a work of art with my glassware.
> Aroma of raisin, crystal and stone fruit (at least to my nose), very sweet smelling and lovely to put to the nose.
> Taste is typical of the dark toasty beers, but with the added pounding of truly tasty flavour hops, a bit winey, like coffee and a sav blanc mixed together. Let's just say I like a good sav and love a good coffee, this is best of both worlds plu its beer!
> ...


Thanks for the feedback mate, I'm just sorry your wife didn't offer to get naked for this one


----------



## Edak (9/8/13)

breakbeer said:


> Thanks for the feedback mate, I'm just sorry your wife didn't offer to get naked for this one


K'noath mate, me too! 

Edit: she said that it had a liquorice like after taste, I didn't pick it but I guess liquorice doesn't do it for her.


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/8/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> thanks for the feedback...wih the aim of making better beer i have a few questions.
> 
> Is the burnt aroma a bad thing?
> Does it come from the grain bill or technique?
> ...


The burnt aroma isn't always so bad can play a good role in complexity but as far as flavour goes its not really appropiate. Depending on which style you look at you do want some chocolate, coffee, toffee or caramel but nothing overly burnt or acrid. A touch of roast may be good for adding complexity. I would put it down to grain bill. Had a similar beer a few years ago when I was first experimenting with grains and put too much roast barley in an amber ale, had the same problem but mine was far more undrinkable.

Just taking a stab that the cherries faded over time and never came through. It could have caused your carb issue if the extra fermentables never fermented out, or perhaps some wild yeast or bacteria got in and chewed it up stripping it of flavour.

What was your process to carbing this batch? And what was your grain and hop bill?


----------



## Wolfman (10/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> #9 Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart Ale
> 
> Highly carbonated, pours with about 6cm of head. Deep red/brown in colour, good lacing on the glass.
> Aroma is crystal with a hint of roast but very slight.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.

Here's the recipe:

Malty Skunk Fart Ale (American Pale Ale)


Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0

Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6

Alcohol (ABV):  5.60 %

Colour (SRM): 13.5 (EBC): 26.6

Bitterness (IBU): 40.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)


45.27% Munich I

45.27% Vienna

4.73% Caramalt

3.16% Melanoidin

1.57% Chocolate


0.2 g/L Magnum (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.4 g/L Perle (7.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)

0.6 g/L Centennial (8.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Simcoe (12% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.6 g/L Centennial (8.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Simcoe (12% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.6 g/L Centennial (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Simcoe (12% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)



Single step Infusion at 62°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes


Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II

The final gravity was 1018. I carbed the beer with this in mind. From memory I carbed it to 2? allowing for the high FG. The spare I have are not overly carbed so you may have just got "One of those bottles".

I have made this beer a few times from the recipe database, so the name is not mine, it's meant to be super hoppy. 

The colour comes as I changed the malt profile. I wanted to see if the malt would make a difference to a hoppy beer. You feedback may suggest that. I also CC'd the beer for about a month. This is why the clarity is so good, but I think a lot of the hop profile may have went with it.

Yeast was 1272 which was a slurry from a Skunk Fart that I made for myself. This could also be the reason as to why the yeast stalled. Although I have never had this happen in the past. The ferment started BIG so I am surprised that it didn't drop as far as I hoped.

The rest of you may want to drink it while it's cold.

Cheers


----------



## meathead (10/8/13)

6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
Awesome 
This is the type of beer I want to brew and drink
Congrats man


----------



## manticle (11/8/13)

Had this a few nights ago and made hand written notes - betwen a phone and a doodgy old laptop with missing keys, I haven't felt like trying to type it out but here goes.

Six: Breakbeer: BIPA

Pours with a massive, tight off white head. Good lacing and retention throughout.

Hop aroma of melon, grapefruit.
Malt aroma of light chocolate milk, coffee beans.

Strong orange/citrus hop flavour, tropical fruit, some coffee.

Cab is medium/low, mouthfeel is full.

The concept of black IPAs (looks black but doesn't taste black) I find a bit gimmicky so even if it might not be stylistically blah, blah, I much prefer a dark beer that has a touch of roast, choc etc. I enjoy the coffee/choc supporting the fruity hops so for me this is a delicious beer. Cheers


----------



## Edak (11/8/13)

Very informative Fikuss...


----------



## insane_rosenberg (11/8/13)

15. Edak - Pirates American IPA

Doing this one from memory, but they're happy memories. 

Great hop aroma and flavour, backed up by clean malt backbone. Well polished example.

Dem hops...


----------



## insane_rosenberg (11/8/13)

11. Yob - English something bastardised 
Following on from the Pirates IPA this one was much more earthy, very cloudy with an almost green tinge. I probably did not give it the care it deserved. 
That said I found it very enjoyable. Cheers Yob.


----------



## fikuss (11/8/13)

Edak said:


> Very informative Fikuss...


Thanks mate that was a mis-post. Hehehe. Okay here goes..


breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA

Drank this one the other night and really enjoyed it Glenny.
Nice hop nose on it. I agree with Charst that I like a bit of a fuller boddy to a black IPA but this one certainly hit the mark that it was aiming for.

Thanks again for having us BB.


----------



## fikuss (11/8/13)

forgot to say - that sticker on the front of the bottle was awesome.

just need to get some mini ones made for the caps now.


----------



## fikuss (11/8/13)

Shane R said:


> Got stuck into a few too many of these swap beers on Friday night, so these come through these haze of memory.
> 
> 3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
> Flavour and colour great but unfortunately it was flat as a tack.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Shane. 

Yeah the keg of it we did tasted great so I'm pretty disappointed.
We usually keg our beers and do a few bottles at the end.

Must have used the 500ml scoop instead of the 750ml for the dextrose. Bummer.


----------



## Yob (11/8/13)

Shane R said:


> 11. Yob - English something bastardised
> Following on from the Pirates IPA this one was much more earthy, very cloudy with an almost green tinge. I probably did not give it the care it deserved.
> That said I found it very enjoyable. Cheers Yob.


A bit out to left field with me as I dont usually brew English style beers (often) but I guess thats what these things are for, if I was to brew an AIPA for every swap it'd get a bit dull so this one was a good learning experience for me with trying to brew something more subtly than the shovel in the face reaction I usually get from my beers B)

Cheers


----------



## Edak (11/8/13)

Shane R said:


> 15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
> 
> Doing this one from memory, but they're happy memories.
> 
> ...


Cheers Shane, nice words. 
Yob, technically I have brewed an AIPA for every swap consisting that this was my first. Next time I will do something else.


----------



## Yob (11/8/13)

BTW, just ran a few glasses out through the Sparkler tap of the swap day Stout... very nice gentlemen, very nice indeed. I suspect it wont last long at all.. just out of the FV tonight and force carbed it so if it had time (which it doesnt) it'd settle right down nicely.


----------



## manticle (11/8/13)

I just pitched mine today with 1335.


----------



## Charst (11/8/13)

Yob said:


> BTW, just ran a few glasses out through the Sparkler tap of the swap day Stout... very nice gentlemen, very nice indeed. I suspect it wont last long at all.. just out of the FV tonight and force carbed it so if it had time (which it doesnt) it'd settle right down nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't muck about yob! I just flicked mine to CC today i'll bottle it next weekend. what did yours finish at? Wy3864 dropped to 1012


----------



## technobabble66 (12/8/13)

I used WLP004 (Irish Ale). It dropped fairly quickly to 1018, and has stayed about there for the last several days, even though the airlock still occasionally bubbles.
Wtf??
I fly out on Tuesday, and i'm still not sure if it's attenuated enough to stick into a cube to CC (& a few bottles) while i'm gone for 3 weeks... :unsure:
Btw, the sample tastes great!!
PS: Going to tackle the swaps in September when i return. :beerbang:


----------



## Damn (14/8/13)

21. JB - PCP : Very nice lager. Would like this in summer. Perfect carb and bitterness for my taste.

18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy: Man this if my footy beer. This is a session beer for me. Loved it.

5. Whiteferret - Damn Damn Damn. Was making an Irish stew and needed some stout. Used this in my stew. I'm spewing as I only had one glass left to enjoy. Stew turned out sensational too.
Looking forward to swap brew if it gets close to this.


----------



## Damn (14/8/13)

6.BB Black Nelson IPA: This was one tasty brew. I've just bottled one similar if it gets close this I'll be stoked. Thank you great drop.

9. Wolfman MSF: Are you taking the piss Wolfman. I didn't want any favourites but I tell yours is nudging its head up. Is this a porter.....Frking loved it!

12. Midnight Brew ABA: I couldn't find a description for an ABA. Who cares. Brown Ales weren't my style till I met this one. Now I'm keeping an open mind. This is brewed like a pro. Inspired now to make a brown ale. Another very good beer.


----------



## Charst (14/8/13)

technobabble66 said:


> I used WLP004 (Irish Ale). It dropped fairly quickly to 1018, and has stayed about there for the last several days, even though the airlock still occasionally bubbles.
> Wtf??
> I fly out on Tuesday, and i'm still not sure if it's attenuated enough to stick into a cube to CC (& a few bottles) while i'm gone for 3 weeks... :unsure:
> Btw, the sample tastes great!!
> PS: Going to tackle the swaps in September when i return. :beerbang:


Check out what percentage range Irish ale should attenuate on the wyeast site. 3864 unibroue yeast tops out at 79% and after two weeks primary 1012 was exactly that.


----------



## Damn (14/8/13)

10. Shane R Black Saison: Mine was a gusher too. Didn't stop me though, just left the bottle in the sink while I enjoyed a glass. Saison is new to me, different but I liked it.

15. Edak - PAIPA : APA's are my current favorite style and would of thought of this as such. Didn't get the hopps of a typical IPA. But whats in a name anyway. Excellent drop. Good Pale Ale.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/8/13)

Tried my first one tonight.....I am not an expert at describing beers but here I go.

19. Grainer`s Hoegarden wannabe.

Really nice beer but I dont get Hoegarden at all. Im no expert but shouldnt Hoegarden have orange n coriander flavour?

That aside... Lovely amber colour. Aroma was something like honey - veryy nice. Carbonation on the low side. White head that dissapated very quickly - no lacing. Very nice sessionable beer - but not a hoegarden to me.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/8/13)

#11 Yob - English Bastard

Beautiful lacing down the glass from top to bottom. Deep copper in colour, great clarity, didnt get a cloudy glass at all. Cant quiet put my nose on the aroma but I love it, seems like something earthy with a little bit of spice I've brewed with before but less intense (to your standards haha). Carbonation is a tad high for me but it is a bastard version so will treat it as such. Has a nice firm bitterness to it, not aggressive but enough to know you're drinking a real beer. I dont get a huge malt backbone but even then its still bitter/filling.

Overall good beer mate but you've tainted my taste buds to love your AAAPA more! Future predictions for an xmas swap: AAAPA, house grain bill, 5 hop varieties, greenbelt.


----------



## meathead (14/8/13)

9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart

I've got 4 words for this......sen say shun al

Recipe please

All good it's on page 7 will definitely be brewing this


----------



## Yob (14/8/13)

Ha! Cheers mate, I was a bit worried I overdid it with a styrians dry hop but think it ended up working, it all sort of plays well. 

Was Fuggles and ekg throughout the boil and I've not put styrians with both of those before so glad it ended up decent

Cheers


----------



## Grainer (14/8/13)

21. JB - PCP : Very nice lager. Would like this in summer. Perfect carb and bitterness for my taste.

Quite refreshing, head dissipates quite quickly but creamy in colour.. very bitter for my taste buds but I can appreciate the beer. Not my style of beer but I actually liked it for what it was.. Beautiful amber colour.

Overall I liked it


----------



## Grainer (14/8/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Tried my first one tonight.....I am not an expert at describing beers but here I go.
> 
> 19. Grainer`s Hoegarden wannabe.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with u Grumpy.. .. it loses the corriander and orange... otherwise refreshing


----------



## manticle (14/8/13)

Red wax on lid = dark faerytales?


----------



## Charst (14/8/13)

manticle said:


> Red wax on lid = dark faerytales?


pretty sure - dark strong


----------



## Wolfman (15/8/13)

Damn said:


> 9. Wolfman MSF: Are you taking the piss Wolfman. I didn't want any favourites but I tell yours is nudging its head up. Is this a porter.....Frking loved it!



Not taking the piss mate. This is a ripping beer! Glad you enjoyed! 


meathead said:


> 9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
> I've got 4 words for this......sen say shun al
> Recipe please
> All good it's on page 7 will definitely be brewing this


Yer mate give it a go. This one is the malty version but you can find the one I ripped it from in the RD. 

Glad you enjoyed.

Edit: just having a left over now. Snow White head with a great copper color. Clear as a bell but should be a little more hoppy! I have made this a few times now and it's a favorite not only with myself. "Hey Wolfman where's the skunk fart?"

If you make it I want a bottle!


----------



## manticle (15/8/13)

9: Wolfman: malty skunk fart

Gushes slightly on opening. Pours hazy copper, massive icecream head, good lacing.

Aroma of grass, spice, yeast.
Flavour of sweet malt, lingering smooth bitterness. Flavour slightly reminiscent of cola, some slight dustiness.
Biscuit, caramel, sweet finish.

High carbonation.

I think the gushing might have pushed some of the yeast into my glass affecting the flavour a touch and I think the beer might have not attenuated all the way but nice malt flavours and balance.

Cheers.

Dark Faerytales: Belgian Dark Strong

Pours Hazy dark brown with a vey small head which fades quickly.

Aroma of banana, burnt sugar, toffee, dried fruit. No discernible hops.
Flavour of toffee, dried fruit, raisins, chocolate, plum, red apple.

Finishes very sweet. I'd guess this finished quite high - I've found you really need to work to get high alc dark strongs to finish low but they need a dry finish to balance. Nice complex malt flavours. The red apple I'm guessing is from 1762 wyeast? In my experince this yeast provides a lot of this ester but it fades with conditioning time.

Opened this without knowing what it was. if I'd known dark strong I might have cellared for a bit longer.

Technobabble: DGSA with other hops

Pours cloudy gold with tight white head which fads but leaves a little throughout the glass.
Slightly fruity hop aroma, biscuit and caramel.
Moderate carbonation, full mouthfeel.
Malt flavours of biscuit, light toffee, light, soft bread. Subtle hop flavours of light citrus and passionfruit

Very enjoyable seession beer.


----------



## Edak (15/8/13)

2. Charst Saison 

Really enjoyed, Spicey, warm, esters, nice colour and body. It's the wife's favourite so far. 
Sorry for the short review but a picture might help.


----------



## Charst (15/8/13)

Edak said:


> 2. Charst Saison
> 
> Really enjoyed, Spicey, warm, esters, nice colour and body. It's the wife's favourite so far.
> Sorry for the short review but a picture might help.


Cheers Edak. Wife's Fav? After the responses you've posted to some of the other beers she liked no wonder this review was short h34r:


----------



## breakbeer (16/8/13)

22. Technobabble - Two Fat Ducks Golden Ale

Taste alot like most of the Ales I make, with a slightly different hop profile. Motueka has just been added to my shopping list!

Really nice cloudy golden colour with a tight but thin head. Could drink a bunch of these!


----------



## breakbeer (16/8/13)

tasted one of the swap beers & was devastated when I couldn't get past the first few mouthfuls. It was truly horrid. Turned out to be a dirty bottle. Thank God I had another one (percs of hosting!) coz it is actually one of my favourites so far. Loved it.

(no it wasn't technobabbles beer, which I only just reviewed)


----------



## insane_rosenberg (16/8/13)

20. Micbrew - Stone and Wood Pacific ale
I was a little concerned about this one as I could see some yeast around the neck/cap. I needn't have worried. 
Crystal bright copper brew. Clean fruity aroma and flavour, well balanced against the malt.
Well made beer and very enjoyable. Cheers!


----------



## Damn (19/8/13)

3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen: Never had this sort of beer before. Isn't it meant to be dark? Anyhow, very light colour low carb sort of winey for me. Grew on me as I chiseld into the bottle. This would be a summer beer for me. I'm converted will try another when I get the chance.

11. Yob - English something bastardised. Wasn't a fan of the english style beers till now. Wow, is that what malt tastes like. What would be a good commercial example of this? This a very "thick" beer for me. Like porridge in a glass (I like porridge). Delicious, thank you.

1. Manticle - Brown Porter : Like I said before I'm coming around to browns and this was another fine example. Another pro beer I hope to start getting my beers tasting this fine. I appreciated opening at a warmer temp of 12o. Perfect carb. Thank you, great beer.

I'm sorry for not being very descriptive, I just want to show my appreciation.


----------



## Yob (19/8/13)

erm... dunno mate, was a recipe I kind just made on a whim.. 

As is my way h34r:


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/8/13)

#22 technobabble Two fat ducks golden ale

Pours almost creamy like, great level of carbonation for me, nice lacing head that lasts down the glass. Cloudy in appearance (perhaps chill haze?) and golden to deep golden brown in colour. Mouthfeel is amazing, so incredibly sessionable and balanced. Having never tried a DSGA grain bill its now on the to brew list. I dont get a huge aroma from this beer but ive probably left it too long to age and should have had it 3-4 weeks ago. There is still a hint of that resin character that plays so well in golden ales/apas to aid in hop charatcter. The flavour in one word is awesome. Smooth, balanced, its got the malty backbone which I love and so many apas/golden ales lack.

Its so hard to put the glass down.

Good job on the label, great job on the beer and thank you for that experience.


----------



## meathead (20/8/13)

17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter

Couldn't taste the cherries 
More sessionable than I expected
Nice lacing around the glass
Tasted more like a beer than a porter with notable bitterness


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/8/13)

Yeah i agree. Didnt turn out very cherry or ripe like... Nothing like it was meant to be. But i like it, very drinkable.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Edak (20/8/13)

Just a side note, I also drank 17 and after letting it warm up a bit got a huge cherry hit, it came through a bit sour and I was quite impressed. I really liked it, roasty bitterness up front with a cherry sour at the end. Maybe it's about temperature.

Wife wasn't getting naked for this one, but she still insists that she would bathe in Charst's Saison if given the opportunity....


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/8/13)

Bugger. Wish i had one left to try a bit warmer...


----------



## Wolfman (20/8/13)

12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13

Drinking this straight from the shed. Very well balance, no bitterness, nice aroma, brilliant brown to almost red colour, no head or lacing just a beer you could sit back a smash a heep. 

Great work mate. Recipe please!


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/8/13)

Wolfman said:


> 12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
> 
> Drinking this straight from the shed. Very well balance, no bitterness, nice aroma, brilliant brown to almost red colour, no head or lacing just a beer you could sit back a smash a heep.
> 
> Great work mate. Recipe please!


Thanks mate! Glad you enjoyed it. Recipe is post #20 http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/15737-style-of-the-week-30507-american-brown/

Got a spare cube of it too so going to ferment soon and keg and be drinking for september


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/8/13)

#2 Charst - Saison

Never tried a saison before but here goes.

Pours spritsy then settles to a cream head, crystal clear. Aroma of a peary possibly cider type of character. Guessing from a belgian yeast. Get a quiet refreshed mouthfeel from it, like I should be sitting in the sun late arvo and have a few of these then a nap. Flavour is peppery/spicy slightly tart reminds me of WR white ale. Overall a complex but quenching SAISON-able (haha see what I did there) beer. I imagine the Belgian yeasts throw all the complex characters as I cant put my nose or tongue on hops or grain.

Great beer mate and thanks again, the Belgian styles are opening for me with another 3 in my swap beers to taste cant wait! I'm down to my last 10. How many weeks are we out from another swap?


----------



## Charst (21/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> #2 Charst - Saison
> 
> Never tried a saison before but here goes.
> 
> ...


Cheers Cam,

With the Mrs flying out on holiday the same weekend as the swap ive pretty much smashed everything.


----------



## micbrew (21/8/13)

before I start ,
thanks to breakbeer Glen for hosting and also dropping beers over to mine 

last Saturday night both JB and I began to educate our palates
there were some amazing beers to be tasted and again this evening we attempted a few more
I will beging with tonights tasting session and JB will add last Saturdays session notes


so to begin with

# 6 Black IPA breakbeers
wow ...aromatic ,great colour (black) funnily enough ... roast flavours abound good mouthfeel , lacing was good ,well carbonated
body was good and this would be a great winter sessional beer ..well thought out beer with many good points
we both enjoyed this style of beer


#15 Pirates IPA Edak
big fruity aroma , great colour well carbed this was a golden in colour
again good lacing around the glass , and massive floral notes ,nice clear beer

#19 Grainer 
Good clean colour , very wheaty was close to hoegarten style (JB added )
taste was sour ..ish appreaciate it for what it is . but not what id be looking for in a beer
but that's ok ....we all have differing views and tastes

thanks again to everbody for offering up their brews for healthy and constructive reviews
well done peeps :beerbang: bottoms up

cheers mick
.


----------



## fikuss (21/8/13)

22. Technobabble - Two Fat Ducks Golden Ale

Golden in colour slightly hazy. Good fruity hoppy aroma but quite subtle.
Nice creamy head, smooth creamy mouthfeel. Enjoyed the beer. Nice one.

19. Grainer Witbier

Darkish yellow to golden in colour. Decent carbonation but very little head retention for some reason.
Certainly getting the citrus and wheat flavours in it but not quite cloudy enough for a Hoergaarden clone.
Might be missing a bit of the wheat yeast flavours through crash chill, filtration or maybe I just didn't stir up the bottom of the bottle enough.

Good one Grainer. Keep at it!


----------



## Grainer (22/8/13)

20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale - Ready to drink

What can I say I friken loved it... had it last night.. don't remember much about it.... it went down way to fast . :beerbang: .. LOL ...

I want the recipe .... :chug:


----------



## breakbeer (23/8/13)

12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13

Really impressed with & am loving drinking this beer!

Beautiful dark colour with red hues when held up to the light, excellent creamy tan head with nice mouthfeel. But, it's the flavours I'm really loving. I'm calling it the Toffee & Toast beer, which are the 2 flavours I'm mainly getting from it & sounds a bit weird but just isn't

Excellent beer


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/8/13)

Cheers mate glad you loved it. Thanks again for hosting.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/8/13)

#6 breakbeer - Black IPA - The Host

Black. Black. So incredibly black! Has a great aroma the cuts through the colour. Fantastic flavour that has layers of chocolate, roasty bitterness but not over the top, american hops (cascade possibly?), and a slight very slight sweetness. Then it hit me, only got one longneck so best make the most of it. Wish I consumed this straight away I can only imagine what it would have been like fresh! I also love how its IPA-ish when cold stoutish when warmed up. Loved it mate cheers.

This really is a great beer for winter. To me it ticks all the boxes of:
Stout colour - tick
Slight roastyness - tick
Roast bitterness - tick
IPA Flavour - tick
Aroma - tick
Sessionable - tick

It's only appropiate by my forum name that I buy some midnight wheat and give this one a crack.


----------



## fikuss (24/8/13)

Grainer said:


> 3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen - Ready to drink
> 
> So when will this be ready.... will be soooo disappointed if it is flat.. This was the one I was looking forward to ...


It's ready mate. Unfortunately the lack of carb was not due to it not being old enough.
I think I f**ked up and used the wrong size dextrose spoon when bottling them up.

Give it a try mate.

4. Meathead - DSGA

Drank this one the other night and quite enjoyed it. Quite dark for a golden ale 

Very tasty robust porter or stout you have there. Not too roasty or bitter. Nice thick, smooth mouthfeel.
Good carbonation, head laces the glass well.


----------



## breakbeer (24/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> #6 breakbeer - Black IPA - The Host
> 
> Black. Black. So incredibly black! Has a great aroma the cuts through the colour. Fantastic flavour that has layers of chocolate, roasty bitterness but not over the top, american hops (cascade possibly?), and a slight very slight sweetness. Then it hit me, only got one longneck so best make the most of it. Wish I consumed this straight away I can only imagine what it would have been like fresh! I also love how its IPA-ish when cold stoutish when warmed up. Loved it mate cheers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback MB

Here's the recipe:

Batch size 21L

5.3kg Pale Malt
300g Victory
350g Wheat
250g Crystal 60
200g Midnight Wheat (50g in mash & 150g thrown in at mash out)
200g Pale Choc

32g Nelson @ 60
10g Cascade @ 60
21g Nelson @ 10
10g Cascade @ 10
1/2 a Whirfloc & 2g yeast nutrient @ 10
30g Nelson @ 0
10g Cascade @ 0
50g Nelson dry hopped
20g Cascade dry hopped

Mash: 60mins @ 68d
Mash out: 10mins @ 78
Boil: 75mins

Strike water: 35L
Sparge water: 8L

OG: 1.064
FG: 1.016
ABV: 6.3%
54.9 EBC
67.8 IBU

1L starter of US 05 
Pitched & fermented @ 20d
Dry hopped after 5 days
Ferment: 14 days
Cold condition @ 1d for 7 days


----------



## Wolfman (25/8/13)

4. DSGA

Interesting take on a golden ale! Might have been a little to much midnight wheat in there to add to the colour! Hahahaha. 

Whatever it was it was a tasty beer.


----------



## meathead (25/8/13)

It's a stout with the wrong labels, thanks for the feedback
Did u think it was under carbed?


----------



## Damn (25/8/13)

4. Stout. Delicious....but yeah maybe slightly undercarbed for my tastes but I reckon others will disagree. I'd go back for more.


----------



## Wolfman (25/8/13)

meathead said:


> It's a stout with the wrong labels, thanks for the feedback
> Did u think it was under carbed?


Maybe a little. Still a very enjoyable beer though!


----------



## meathead (25/8/13)

Ive got 3 left, should I open them and throw a carb drop in?


----------



## Wolfman (26/8/13)

Bar wouldn't bother. Drinks great like it it is.


----------



## Damn (26/8/13)

meathead said:


> Ive got 3 left, should I open them and throw a carb drop in?


It would be overcarbed if you drop a whole drop in. I'd leave it. I agree it drinks good as it is. You may fk it with fizz.


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/8/13)

#3 Fikuss - Dunkelweizen

Maybe it was the pourer but poured with no head. Taste carbonated though so forgive me if my glass hated me. Crystal clear deep copper/amber colour really is a well matched time as the sun was setting when I poured this one. Aroma is slightly estery (my palate and nose is yet to develop the clove and phenol flavours) sorry for lack of description. After the first mouthful I get that Schofferhoffer taste which I havnt had in a long time but love so much. The malt profile is sweet but rounded out with that grainy type of flavour :icon_drool2: . Not over the top plays well with the yeast and your bitterness level.

BJCP outlines the following for Dunlelweizen and I couldnt agree more for your swap beer.

*Overall Impression:* A moderately dark, spicy, fruity, malty, refreshing wheat-based ale. Reflecting the best yeast and wheat character of a hefeweizen blended with the malty richness of a Munich dunkel.

Great beer mate! I'm gonna culture up some of your bottle yeast and brew a wheat sometime soon. Recipe please!


----------



## meathead (27/8/13)

7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout 
Nice creamy head on pouring which dissipates quickly (perhaps I should have left longer)
Thick mouth feel, chocolate notes
A bit sweet for my taste


----------



## meathead (29/8/13)

18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy

Nice foamy head just like a bought one
Good lacing around the glass
Hint of passion fruit not too bitter
Very sessionable
Great beer recipe please


----------



## Edak (29/8/13)

meathead said:


> 7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout
> Nice creamy head on pouring which dissipates quickly (perhaps I should have left longer)
> Thick mouth feel, chocolate notes
> A bit sweet for my taste


I agree with everything you said. Really tasted alcoholic, so much sweetness.


----------



## Edak (29/8/13)

My bottle of dark fairytale (red blob) came out like balsamic vinegar, sorry but that was a no go for me tonight. Really sour, maybe I got a bad bottle?


----------



## fikuss (30/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> #3 Fikuss - Dunkelweizen
> 
> Great beer mate! I'm gonna culture up some of your bottle yeast and brew a wheat sometime soon. Recipe please!


It's basically the Dunkelweizen from Brewing Classic Styles
I've done it twice. Both delicious. This one however, I mustn't have got my spoon size quite right for the dextrose going into the bottles.

I love the dark raisiny fruityness of a good Dunkel.

Gross Dunkelweissen

OG 1.056
FG 1.014
Colour 15.8 / 31.2 (SRM / EBC)
16.2 IBU
5.5%

All Grain BiAB
23.0 Litres / 6.1 Gal
90.0 min Boil
Mashed at 67º C

Wheat Malt 2.0 3.13 Kg
Munich I 7.1 1.36 Kg
Pilsner 1.7 0.90 Kg
Crystal 120 0.21 Kg
Crystal 40 0.21 Kg
Carafa II malt 415.0 0.09 Kg

Hallertau 4.3% 31.00 g Boil 60 mins

Irish Moss 0.50 g Boil 15 mins

Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen Yeast
Fermented at 17º for 2 weeks

Crash chilled for 3 days at end of fermentation.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/8/13)

Edak said:


> My bottle of dark fairytale (red blob) came out like balsamic vinegar, sorry but that was a no go for me tonight. Really sour, maybe I got a bad bottle?


sorry to hear, i hope it was just a one off bad bottle


----------



## manticle (30/8/13)

My review is a couple of pages back. Not sour.


----------



## meathead (30/8/13)

11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)

This is a serious beer
By that I mean big flavours and well balanced, holds its head we'll in the glass
Congrats Yob nice work


----------



## meathead (30/8/13)

As I write I'm staring at my first yeast starter in my new heat/cold proof flask (cant spell erinmeyer) to go in the swap day stout
Great hobby we have
Home brewing an expensive way to make cheap beer!


----------



## fikuss (2/9/13)

15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 

Nice golden colour, thick white head and a great floral / fruity nose.
Tastes a bit like Centennial or something hop wise?

Really solid beer Edak. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Yob (2/9/13)

meathead said:


> 11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
> This is a serious beer
> By that I mean big flavours and well balanced, holds its head we'll in the glass
> Congrats Yob nice work


Thanks mate, not my usual style so glad I seem to have pulled it off

Cheers


----------



## Edak (2/9/13)

fikuss said:


> 15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
> 
> Nice golden colour, thick white head and a great floral / fruity nose.
> Tastes a bit like Centennial or something hop wise?
> ...


Thanks Fikuss, it's mosaic, cascade and citra on a base of golden promise. I love that combination.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/9/13)

Hey
Finally back from holidays.
Big thanks to manticle, breakbeer, midnight brew & fikuss for the reviews & positive/constructive feedback. :beerbang:

I tried a bottle of my #22 with a friend on the weekend. Not totally focused on a full analysis at the time, but i remember noting the tight head i got in the glass with fine lacing throughout.
Is this something that could develop/improve in the bottle??
I only ask as the head sounds like it might have been a bit underdone on some of the bottles tried earlier by others. Whereas mine was tight, thick, & persisted for the entire glass. I have to admit i was actually kinda super impressed with it, if i do say so myself, because all of my previous brews had weak, fading heads and the carbonation tended to be lemonade-like for the first few minutes. I did a 10 min step at 76°C for this, but i'm not sure if that would've helped, given manticle's previous mention of 72°C being the golden point of Great Head.
Flavour-wise, it seemed pretty good, which i was also stoked about, but i'll need to analyse the exact malt/hop flavours a bit more next time (great descriptors from manticle!). I think the mouthfeel was the best of mine so far. Medium level of malts, Medium-to-low level of hop flavours/aromas. Medium-to-mild level of bitterness. i think about mid-point between dry & sweet. Seemed about right for the mid-range of a Golden Ale. Have to say, i prefer a stronger level of hop flavours, but for a golden ale i guess this is more sessionable. I suppose i could say it had a more subtle hop flavour - definitely there with a bit of New World complexity, but not your face-slapping, ball-grabbing hop flavour; like certain IPA's brewed by certain hop dealerz h34r: . Colour was a golden copperish, which i liked; and as cloudy as hell, which i didn't like. Not happy with the cloudiness, but its really just an aesthetic so i'm not going to lose sleep over it.

Apologies for being a bit ego-centric & reviewing my own first. However, i did that on the fly, whereas i want to sit down with a pen & paper & try to review everyone else's properly (asap). :icon_cheers:

... & i was also so greatly relieved after cracking mine & finding that it turned out OK, even if it is a relatively simple brew to swap. :lol:


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/9/13)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey
> Finally back from holidays.
> Big thanks to manticle, breakbeer, midnight brew & fikuss for the reviews & positive/constructive feedback. :beerbang:
> 
> ...


May have been a time of drinking in terms of the head because mine was fantastic. It may have just needed to condition a tad longer. In terms of chill haze it is aesthetic but for what its worth I used to get it all the time. The only thing I have changed recently on my brewing methods is step mashing. In the mash schedule there is a rest at 55C and at 72C both for 10 minutes with the rest of my mash. It seems to have disappeared so far so pretty happy with how its working. Only adds in an extra 30 minutes over the whole mash versus single step. Could be worth doing a bit more digging.


----------



## Damn (3/9/13)

2. Charst – Saison : Whew, what a beer. Never had a saison till this crate swap. It reminds me of a few belgian beers I've had. This beer is first class, I imagine it would age well. I'd love to have a crate of this that I could chisel through over spring/summer. Not a sessionable beer more a biscuits & cheese in the afternoon sun for me. Thank you.


----------



## fikuss (4/9/13)

14. Damn  - Belgian Strong

Big creamy head, pale golden to straw in colour, slightly cloudy.
Aroma is sweet without the Belgian yeast funk that you get in a lot of Belgian beers.
Drinks sweet initially with a drier finish. Medium hop bitterness and very little hop flavour/aroma.

Nicely carbed up.... Looking at the style guidelines now you have gotten this one pretty much spot on.
Good beer.

Be interested to see what types of yeast and hops you used on this? I'm assuming that it was mainly pilsner malt.


----------



## Damn (4/9/13)

Thank you.

Brewed 26/3/13,

Lots of help from Manticle with the recipe. (He's the chef, I'm just the cook)

One of my last partials. Will try a AG conversion, with some help of course.

Batch size 20l
2.0kg Pilsner Malt
2.0kg Briess CBW Pilsen LDME
.8kg Dextrose

60g Saaz (45g 60min, 15 0min)
60g Styrian (45g 60min, 15 0min)

1 Wyeast WY1388


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/9/13)

Hi All

I am organising a "Beer Tasting" night with my eldest son and a few of our mates. The plan is to taste our way through the swap meet beers.

I aim to take notes as we go and get their input as well so i can feedback here for you all.

I am trying to work out an ideal drinking order - *what do you think of the following order?*

( I am not familiar with some styles -never had a Saison or Dunkelweisson - so I am not sure if i have got everything in the ideal order).

I have already drunk mine and grainers - but i left them in for the sake of an overall order.

*[SIZE=12pt]Beer no. Name Beer (name/style) Drinking order[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]19 Grainer Hoegarrten wannabe 1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]21 JB -Polite Czech Pils 2[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]20 micbrew Stone & Wood Pacific Ale 3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]18 Shane Sparkling Pale Ale 4[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]22 technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA 5[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]4 Meathead - DSGA 6[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]2 Charst Saison 7[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]10 Shane R - Black Saison[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] 8[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]3 Fikuss - Dunkelweißen 9[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]15 Edak - Pirates American IPA 10[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]6 breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] 11[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]11 Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318) 12[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]12 Midnight - American Brown Ale 13[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1 Manticle - Brown Porter 14[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]17 GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter 15[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]13 DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale 16[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]14 Damn[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] - [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Belgian Strong 17[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]5 Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout 18[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]7 Vitalstatistix[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] - [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Black Massss Extra Stout 19[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]9 Wolfman[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] - [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Malty Skunk Fart 20[/SIZE]

edit/edit - had to RE-post again - I dont seem to be able to post a table from excel or word in here and maintian the formatting. And the pic of the table looked crap too. So I ended up typing it in manually


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/9/13)

Looks pretty good. I'd group the Hoegaarden, Saison and Czech Pils together. Plonk the Black Saison with the Dark Ale and Porters and the sparkling Pale as the start of the Ales, with S&W next, then progressing through the DSGA and onto IPA. Dunkelweizen and Black Saison to start the Dark Beers.

Reason - if you go dark malty then hoppy, you may lose it and if you wreck your palates with IPA, then you won't taste something subtle like a Hoegaarden. 

I reckon the BJCP guidelines will help you with grouping like beers. The order of each group then is the thing to sort out from subtle beers to strong beers.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/9/13)

How does this order look.

Taking into account LRGs suggestions I have;


Moved the Saison and Czech Pils to the top of the line up
Moved the Black Saison after the porter.

I am not sure if I have Yob's English bastard in the right spot?

I assume it would be in the middle withthe malty ones - but should it be after the hoppy IPAs

I read back through some of the comments to date and see the Malty skunk fart is meant fairly hoppy - so I moved it after the IPAs

*[SIZE=12pt]Beer no. Name Beer (name/style) Drinking order[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]21 JB - Polite Czech Pils 1[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]2 Charst - Saison 2[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]18 ShaneS - Sparkling Pale Ale 3[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]20 micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale 4[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]22 technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA 5 [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]4 Meathead -DSGA 6[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]3 Fikuss - Dunkelweißen 7[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]11 Yob English something bastardised (WY1318) 8[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]15 Edak - Pirates American IPA 9[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]6 breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=12pt]10[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]9 Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart 11[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]12 Midnight - American Brown Ale 12[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]1 Manticle - Brown Porter 13[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]10 Shane R - Black Saison[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=12pt]14[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]13 DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale 15[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]14 Damn[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt] - [/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]Belgian Strong 16[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]5 Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout 17[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]7 Vitalstatistix[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt] - [/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]Black Massss Extra Stout 18[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]19 Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe (already drunk it)[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=12pt]17 GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter (already drunk it)[/SIZE]*


----------



## Edak (5/9/13)

I just want to say that I had Meatheads WTF DSGA. Poured with a nice cara smell and with a creamy foam that very quickly dissipated and then seemed a bit flat. Was meaty indeed so it lived up to the brewers name. The Mrs thought it had a liquorice aftertaste but I didn't get that, she identifies roasted malt as this flavour and isn't a fan. Lets' just say I had the whole bottle in about 15 minutes, even though I had completely forgotten what others said about it so was a bit shocked when I poured a GA and got a DA.

Thanks Meathead for the beer 

Grumpy, be aware that with some of these beers you won't want to share  How many mates does it take to go through 18 longnecks?


----------



## manticle (5/9/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> How does this order look.
> 
> Taking into account LRGs suggestions I have;
> 
> ...



Belgian strong from damn is pale/golden so I'd have it before any Belgian darkness. In fact I'd put it closer to Charst's saison than I would dark faerytales' BDSA


----------



## Charst (5/9/13)

Couple noted from someone who burned through the lot pretty quick!

Shane S' beer is far more hop forward than No. 20 Mick Brew.

Meat Heads DSGA is a stout by accident in my batch.

Id move Midnights American Brown before Wolfmans Malty Skunk fart. Big Flavours in the fart (no dim sims thankfully)

Personally Id move both the IPA's to the end of the line as i find highly hopped beers to knock my pallet more than malt Fwd ones.


----------



## meathead (5/9/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am organising a "Beer Tasting" night with my eldest son and a few of our mates. The plan is to taste our way through the swap meet beers.
> 
> ...


number 4 is a stout farcked up the label


----------



## meathead (5/9/13)

Edak said:


> I just want to say that I had Meatheads WTF DSGA. Poured with a nice cara smell and with a creamy foam that very quickly dissipated and then seemed a bit flat. Was meaty indeed so it lived up to the brewers name. The Mrs thought it had a liquorice aftertaste but I didn't get that, she identifies roasted malt as this flavour and isn't a fan. Lets' just say I had the whole bottle in about 15 minutes, even though I had completely forgotten what others said about it so was a bit shocked when I poured a GA and got a DA.
> 
> Thanks Meathead for the beer
> 
> Grumpy, be aware that with some of these beers you won't want to share  How many mates does it take to go through 18 longnecks?


Well picked up by SWMBO re the licorice as yes it was part of the recipe, thanks for the feedback and yes it is a stout 
Note to self label as I go


----------



## Edak (6/9/13)

Others have noted that my IPA, while being within the style guideline, is on the lower end of bitterness/hoppiness. Shouldn't have to move it too far down the list.


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/9/13)

#10 Shane R – Black Saison

The bottle foamed heaps when I opened this so after it had settled is drinking well. Dominated by a slight roastyness but very clean and refreshing. Never had a black saison so would have no idea what to expect, like it still. Sorry I cant be more detailed but very clean and refreshing for a really dark beer. Saison in general is a new style to me as I’ve only tasted what you fellas have swapped. Yet to try a commercial example but enjoying what has been swapped so it’s a good sign. Cheers mate.


----------



## Charst (8/9/13)

Get a hold of Saison Dupont (the classic) or LaSirene (local and great) when they begin producing again, wont regret either.




Midnight Brew said:


> #10 Shane R – Black Saison
> 
> The bottle foamed heaps when I opened this so after it had settled is drinking well. Dominated by a slight roastyness but very clean and refreshing. Never had a black saison so would have no idea what to expect, like it still. Sorry I cant be more detailed but very clean and refreshing for a really dark beer. Saison in general is a new style to me as I’ve only tasted what you fellas have swapped. Yet to try a commercial example but enjoying what has been swapped so it’s a good sign. Cheers mate.


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/9/13)

Charst said:


> Get a hold of Saison Dupont (the classic) or LaSirene (local and great) when they begin producing again, wont regret either.


In fear of getting a inferior product to what you fellas have produced. Still will give it a crack.


----------



## breakbeer (10/9/13)

I could've sworn I've posted more reviews than what's showing in this thread

:unsure:

now I have to rely on my shocking memory


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/9/13)

#5 Whiteferret - Oatmeal Trecacle Stout

Aroma is sweet and has chocolate characters. Perfect carbonation for my liking, doesnt strip away from the flavour. I get sweet and slighty toasty flavour come through with bitterness from the background. Light in body and easy to drink. As I get further into it I get a maple syrup like aroma. Despite its now warmer weather and I should of had this back in winter its very refreshing. Thanks mate and great beer.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/9/13)

#7 Vital Statistics - Black Masss Extra Stout

Aroma has dark fruit notes (possibly esters?) dominated by rich chocolate. Flavour is not overly bitter from roasted malts, more warming and balanced with chocolate and coffee notes with some sweetness but not the kind of sweet. More the kind that is satisfying when you eat dark chocolate as opposed to cadburies (best way to explain it). Easy drinking, black without being astringent or dry and full mouth feel. Great beer mate! Wish I had a big homemade pie to go with it.


----------



## Edak (15/9/13)

20. S&W Pacific Ale

Overall it was a good beer. Poured with a beautiful clarity and light copper colour. Wasn't over carbed and thus went down really quickly, less carbed than original. Had the same galaxy aroma as original but less of it. Less flavour and seemingly less OG than the original, but that being said it was a nice beer before dinner. Thanks


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/9/13)

#13 DarkFaerytales – Belgian Dark Ale

Pours with a nice little tight head. Has a warming aroma to it spicy but also sweet. Very very dark red in colour but not black. Taste is sweet but with so much complexity Im struggling with words to describe. Sweet, clean, delisious, spicy, rich, maybe dark dried fruits. I love this beer mate! Please share the recipe this is brilliant. Sorry I couldn’t be more descriptive it has so much going on and new to the Belgian style beers.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/9/13)

Thank you 

i'm positive this is it. it is a little over the top, usually i'm simple is best when it comes to brewing

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 13.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.04
Anticipated OG: 1.098 Plato: 23.36
Anticipated SRM: 16.8
Anticipated IBU: 27.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes



% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.9 3.50 kg. Briess DME- Gold America 1.046 8
18.2 1.10 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Belgium 1.037 3
14.1 0.85 kg. Munich Malt Belgium 1.038 8
2.2 0.13 kg. Aromatic Malt Belgium 1.036 25
2.3 0.14 kg. CaraMunich Malt Belgium 1.033 75
0.8 0.05 kg. Chocolate Malt Belgium 1.030 500
1.0 0.06 kg. Candi Sugar (amber) Generic 1.046 75
3.5 0.21 kg. Wheat Malt Belgium 1.038 2
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
33.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.00 25.2 60 min.
8.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 0.8 15 min.
8.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 1.1 15 min.
8.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 0.0 0 min.
8.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 0.0 0 min.

6g ground dried curacao peel
4g fresh ground coriander seed
both at flame out

there was no amber candi suger and i didn't have time to make my own so i used dark instead, worked out better imo

very healthy starter of WYeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II started at 21C and ramped down over a few days to 18. stayed there for 2 weeks

when i make it again it would have to be allgrain so i could get the points down a little further and i would age it at least 6 months before i cracked a bottle


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/9/13)

As per my earlier post - this Saturday I am having my "Beer Tasting" night.

The boys that are coming aren't brewers - but they do appreciate craft beer and my brews.

I thought it would be good for them to see how people comment on a beer - and to give them an insight as to what each beer is. So I have pulled together all the tasting comments to date into one document and grouped them all together for each beer.

You guys might be interesed in it to.

My thinking was if they read the previous reviews and see what you guys have noticed (particluar the experienced brewers among you with the "refined palates") they might taste it and go "yeah I can taste that pepperyness, or spicy note, or citrus" and they will start to appreciate the different elements in a beer. 

Hope you like it


edited my appalling spelling and grammar
edited my appaling spelling of the word appalling 

View attachment Tasting Notes.pdf


----------



## technobabble66 (21/9/13)

Looks great, GP.
Thanks for the summary!
One minor query - Did you forget #22? h34r: :lol:

I'll be using these today - taking the first 5 of your "Tasting List" up to some mates. So hopefully i can add some reviews (aside from my own brew h34r: ); finally!!


----------



## meathead (22/9/13)

10. Shane R - Black Saison

Awesome beer, great bitterness, bit of a gusher 
Dont really understand the difference between this and a stout
Recipe please


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/9/13)

Had the big beer tasting night last night. The night was a great success. There was just the 4 of us so each tallie poured 4 nice size glasses.

We got through 12 out of the 18 I had left (and it turns out I was missing no 20).

I will write up some notes over the next few days.

it's very hard to pick a favourite but Charsts saison is up there. so is yobs english barstard. And a few of the ipas...

Alright they were all good.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/9/13)

Oh... And I brewed up an ESB with the boys to.
i


----------



## pat_00 (4/10/13)

These sound like a bit of fun. When is the next case swap? I want in!


----------



## manticle (4/10/13)

Traditionally one in July (ish) and one around Nov/Dec which someone might need to get cracking on.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/10/13)

And its about time I started posting some notes from my beer tasting night.

Bear in mind we got though 12 on the night and my notes become increasingling harder to read as the night went on - but here goes.

First up..

*#21 JB's Polite Czech Pils*

Appearance - Nice Golden Colour - pretty clear.
Pours - Nice thick head leaves a little lacing rim
Clean flavour.
On of the boys comments "yeah it's got that Euro thing happening"
The other (who I clearly need to work on) said "What are you some sort of beer wanker. It's a nice beer - what would you know about europe"
Overall - the feeling was this was really nice and wouold be great one for summer.

More to come


----------



## JB (5/10/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> And its about time I started posting some notes from my beer tasting night.
> 
> Bear in mind we got though 12 on the night and my notes become increasingling harder to read as the night went on - but here goes.
> 
> ...


hahah, thanks for the review. Exactly what I was aiming for


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

# Charst - Saison

[SIZE=medium]We had memories of a Saison we tried at Ballarat Beer Festival that we didn’t like. So we were expecting to be fans of this one. [/SIZE][SIZE=medium]We were very wrong – this is an awesome beer. At this point it was on the cards for Beer of the night (mind you it was only the second beer)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Golden colour[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Nice tighty whitey head[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Something citrusy – but a bit spicy too[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Flavour: Slightly peppery/spicy – nice dry finish.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thanks for opening us up to Siasons and correcting the bad impression of them we got from the one at Ballarat. We all agreed this would by so nice on a hot summers day – sitting by the pool. [/SIZE]


----------



## Charst (7/10/13)

Cheers Paul for the feedback. Got a third in vicbrew for it. Pitty I have none left to send to nats but no drama ill just have to make more next time.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#18 Shane S’ – Sparkling Ale[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Blondish Golden colour[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Foamy head – leaves some nice lacing on the glass[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Fruity – some signs of passionfruit in there[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: Very sessionable – some before called it a “footy beer” , I agree whole heartedly. I could easily down a few of these watching a game. I would say “overcarbed” but it was fizzy in a good “spritzy” way that really suited the sparkling ale it was meant to be.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Great beer – well done.[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

Charst said:


> Cheers Paul for the feedback. Got a third in vicbrew for it. Pitty I have none left to send to nats but no drama ill just have to make more next time.


Send a PM to all the other swappers - someone might have one left you could retrieve for the Nats.

Try Breakbeer in particular - as the host he would have scored an extra one that he might still have laying around.

PS. I am taking a small amount of credit for this beer. I assume it was made in a keggle made from a "stray" keg I gave you a long way back.....


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#14 Damn – Belgian Strong[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Great Clarity – Straw colour[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Thick almost creamy white head[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Not a lot – just a subtle hint of citrusy orange[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: Starts sweet finishes dry. If this was a ‘strong” I agree with some of the previous comments, the alcohol was hidden well with just a slight touch of that nice warming-ness it give. This was another style I wasn’t familiar with – So I also had a look at eh style guidelines and I agree with the others you have hit the mark with everything it should be ( I think).[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#22 Technobabble’s - Two fat Ducks DSGA.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I have been wondering since I got this why the name –As I was about to ask it just dawned on me, the no. 22 Bingo call “two fat ducks”. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Amber colour – a bit hazy[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours. Creamy head[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Not much – very subtle smell of flowers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: AWESOME EASY DRINKING (see note re easy drinking above). Full mouthfeel – smooth and nicely balanced between the malt and bitterness. I really like the lemon hints (I assume that’s from the Motueka).[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#3 Fikuss – Dunkelwiessen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Didn’t know what to expect – this is another style I have never had.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Darkish Copper/amber[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: sorry but it was as flat as a tack – so no idea on the head it should have had.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Can smell a bit of alcohol in there – maybe a bit of clove?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: Malty, spicy and nice and refreshing. Despite being flat the flavour was really nice. I would love to try this with the right level of carbonation. [/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#11 Yob’s – English Bastard[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=medium]“Ello Guvnor what have we got ‘ere then”.[/SIZE]_

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Darkish copper colour – a bit on the cloudy side[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: A nice foamy head that sticks around to the end of the glass (very English looking in the glass)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Earthy, spicy [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: Loved the maltyness. Loved the bitterness – not too bitter, but it wasn’t meant to be an ESB, so it was just right. My uneducated palate thinks the balance between malt and bitterness was great.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]English beers are growing on me and becoming a favourite – this beer just reinforces that feeling.[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]IPA’s are becoming a favourite of mine [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I know I said that about English beers – lets be realistic, perhaps I should just say “beers are becoming a favourite of mine”. I think that this is the great thing about the swap – for someone like me that doesn’t brew too often you get exposed to a lot of different styles.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]#15 Edaks - Pirates American IPA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Golden Colour – just right for a Pale Ale[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Nice head – leave a little bit of lacing[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Hoppy – as it should be. Floral with Fruit -Tropical fruits perhaps? [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: Balanced well – the hoppy bitterness that should be there is balanced nicely with the malt. I would agree with some of the other comments I reckon it was at the lower end of the bitterness range for an IPA – but it was still great. Nicely carbed [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]This is an easy drinking favorite of mine....[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#6 Breakbeer’s – Black Nelson IPA [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Black – midnight black. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Creamy off white head that stuck around to the end of the glass.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: This has some serious complexity to the aroma – I can smell so much in there. But what is interesting is it isn’t a confused mishmash of smells. I can smell the orange citrus, separate to the raisins, separate to the tropical and stone fruits…..WOW. I would be happy to just smell this one.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: But if I have to drink it as well as smell it I will. Looks black but doesn’t taste it. I don’t mind a gimmicky beer – it is intriguing to drink this with your eyes closed and think it was a pale. There is the right amount of maltyness to balance the hoppy bitterness.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Very enjoyable beer – Well done [/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#12 Midnight Brews- American Brown Ale[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Clear dark brown with a reddish tinge[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Creamy off white/tan head[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Like someone just mowed the lawn - in a good way (smells in a good way, not that they cut the lawn in a good way). Smells like summer at my Grandma’s – funny how some smells invoke memories ( I used to go round to mow her lawns as a kid)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: Roasty Toasty with thin mouthfeel. Not a lot of bitterness and finishes nice and dry.[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#9 Wolfmans - Malty Skunk Fart.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]A bit overcarbed – not exactly a gusher but definitely foamed up upon opening and pouring.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Reddish Brown colour.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: very heady due to the carbonation a good three finger head. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Not much hops aroma just a hint of spice – but I can smell the malt more dominantly.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: Smooth and nicely bittered with a little bit of malty sweetness.[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#1 Manticle’s- Brown Porter.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]This was the last one for the night on my beer tasting night – what a great way to finish up. As per the earlier advice this was left out of the fridge for most of the night to warm a little.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Brown and Dark Ruby Red[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Offwhite/tan head that stuck around for about half way through the glass.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Coffee and toast –maybe some choc vanilla in there too? Hop smell isnt apparent – I assume that’s how its meant to be[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: Nice level of carbonation (not too high) gives it a nice mouthfeel. Chocalate, Caramel and biscuit flavour from the malt is delicious. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The notes taken are hard to decipher from this point in the night – but I wrote down _“This beer taste like jazz music, nice to mellow out to”. _I don’t recall writing it but I reckon it sums this beer up really well[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]#10 Shane R’s- Black Saison[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Didn’t get to this one on the tasting night – but it got a run on Grand Final day.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]And yep – as per everyone elses feedback this was a gusher. I opened it and let it sit in the sink to settle a bit – I reckon I lost half the bottle in foam by the time I came back to it.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Black with some serious floaties. (could it be this one didn’t fully ferment out before bottling?)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Massive head creamy tan colour.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Nice and Malty. A bit of fruit in there as well.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: It is a shame about the carbonation – I really liked the taste. It would be interesting to taste it properly carbed. I bit roasty – which I assume is coming from the dark malts. Still clean and refreshing – I am getting the impression this is a feature of Saisons.[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

[SIZE=medium]13 DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I am starting this one with an apology…. I am really sorry but this wasn’t my thing – I didn’t like it. [/SIZE][SIZE=medium]I have no idea what a Belgian dark is meant to be so it is probably more my ignorance than the beer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Unfortunately mine was a flat as a tack with no carbonation at all.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Appearance: Really nice colour – dark ruby red[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Pours: Nothing to note due to the lack of carbonation.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Aroma: Smells alcohol-y - is this a “strong”?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: I assume with a bit of carbonation this would taste a lot better. Unfortunately it was a bit liquery, a bit like a fortified wine (port-like) a bit cough medicine like.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Sorry to be so negative …[/SIZE]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/13)

Phew - that took a lot longer than I expected. I guess I should do some work now.

I think I have 3 stouts left to try.

But they might have to wait - I'm not officially doing "Octsober" but I will be easing off the beer for a while so I can fit into my suit for my daughters wedding in November.

Thanks to everyone that participated - It is a shame i didnt get there on the day of the swap to meet you all. But I have thouroughly enjoyed tasting all your beers. I will definitley be joining in a future swap.

Should we start planning the Xmas one soon????


----------



## Charst (7/10/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Send a PM to all the other swappers - someone might have one left you could retrieve for the Nats.
> 
> Try Breakbeer in particular - as the host he would have scored an extra one that he might still have laying around.
> 
> PS. I am taking a small amount of credit for this beer. I assume it was made in a keggle made from a "stray" keg I gave you a long way back.....


This beer was mashed in that keg Paul so credit due. The beer was brewed to be swapped so I'd rather a person enjoy the bottle as they've given me one of theirs.
Im still pretty pumped just about State champs and think next year i'll just make sure I have enough left over just in case.


----------



## technobabble66 (17/10/13)

Finally got to try some with a couple of mates (of mixed connoisseuring abilities): 

*21 - Polite Czech Pils - JB*
Nice clear golden appearance. Decent lacing. Slightly different hops flavour & aroma than i'm used to or were expecting, but in a good way - i was looking forward to trying a homebrew Pilsner, rather than the stock standard commercials. Slightly astringent bitterness. Good head.

*19 - Hoegaarden - Grainer*
Clear golden appearance also. Great mouthfeel. Slightly too sweet for my mates (?). Nice tartness shining through also, though. Tartness seemed slightly stronger than the original, though not in a bad way. Good lacing. Great head. Subtle orange flavour mid-way through.

*20 - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale - micbrew*
Deep golden hue. Mild aroma. Great Galaxy flavour shining through - lovely passionfruity elements. Moderate tight head. Great lacing. Slightly thin mouthfeel - maybe due to a more simple malt bill, as per the original? However, the light mouthfeel was also good in a refreshing kinda way. Moderate/minimal bitterness. Excellent brew. 
Definitely want the recipe for this.

*22 - Two Fat Ducks DSGA - technobabble66*
Sadly, after the S&W PA, mine was a bit bland & disappointing :unsure:
Cloudy dark golden. Almost no hop aroma compared to the S&W PA. Similarly on the hop flavour. Somewhat malty. After half a glass, the subtle hops element was more discernable & seemed to match the mild malt flavours. Decent carbonation, maybe a bit too bubbly. Decent head. Highly sessionable, though. One mate commented it was great after a Boags Premium. I think that was meant to be a compliment.

*2 - Saison - Charst*
Pale, cloudy, golden. Better than any previous (commercial) Belgian tried. Great beer, though maybe not sessionable. Awesome balance. Many subtle flavour elements. No negatives percieved. Good head. Nice lacing. Great yeast character.
As my first introduction to a homebrewed Saison, i was truly impressed by this. I'd love to be able to replicate this one day.


Hope the feedback is constructive.

All the beers i tried were *great*, & give me a lot to aspire to over the coming years of brewing. And i've still got 16 or so to go!


----------



## technobabble66 (4/11/13)

*18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy*
Slightly darker golden colour, Good head that holds well. Slight banana aroma & general fruity aroma.
Great clean, refreshing flavour - good balance with the bitterness. Great mouthfeel. Maybe slightly over carbed.
No fruit flavour obvious, but seems to be part of the subtle balance of flavours.
Slight sour element to the taste.
Overall good sessionable beer.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/11/13)

*10 - Shane R - Black Saison*
Whooaaaaa, Nelly! 
Gusher, extreme gusher. 
Luckily I was next to the jug when I opened it, so poured straight into the jug while still gushing out. The jug ended up with less than an inch of beer & 5 inches of head. However, once it was then poured into the glass it looked totally normal. Head was moderate, though collapsed reasonably quickly.
Colour is obviously black. It doesn't seem cloudy, for what i can tell: transparent, but black.
Aroma - hard to tell. Maybe my nose is not working well today, but i can't smell much. Slight roasty, malty aroma. And a certain odour that i'm beginning to associate with saison yeast. That's a good thing, btw. Can't describe it much better than that, i'm afraid.
Taste - Great balance. Mainly tastes of this light fruity flavour i'm beginning to also associate with saison (yeast) - fruity, slightly banana-ish flavour/aroma. Plus a roasty malt flavour through it. Finishes slightly bitter, rather subtle though & helps keep the balance. Carbonation seems perfectly fine, incidentally.
Mouthfeel seems fine for a sessional saison. Maybe a bit light for a dark ale. Depend what you were aiming for, i s'pose.
Never had a Dark Saison before but this one is great - somewhat similar to Charst's Saison, but with a certain roastiness & slightly more bitterness.
Overall a fantastic beer

Edit: After drinking more of it, i'd say it really is a great beer. If you like dark beers, its definitely sessionable. Tastes kinda like a beer version of coca cola


----------



## technobabble66 (9/11/13)

*3 - Fikuss - Dunkelweizen*

Low carbonation - hopefully I haven't served it too cold. No head at all.

Great colour, quite dark but not black. Maybe slightly less dark than the other couple of the other Dunkelweizens i've had.

Great aroma - that great combination of roasted malts plus the banana elements from the wheat yeast.

Flavour is similarly great. Again a combination of more roasted malts - toasted, earthy & fruity, maybe a bit spicy - plus the wheat yeast elements - slightly banana-ish. Slight refreshing tartness from the wheat. I'd possibly prefer slightly more of that tartness, but maybe this is a more sessional version. Balance generally seems good.
Mouthfeel is good to light. Again, maybe slightly less than the other few DW's i've had. And again, maybe this slight thinner or drier version is more sessionable.

My wife says it tastes like a non-salty version of Marmite. Please ignore that. Mind you, considering the ingredients of Marmite, maybe that's not such a bad thing!

Overall - another great swap beer.

I think i'm becoming a big fan of Dunkelweizens. Subsequently, this recipe is will now be required reading.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/11/13)

15 - Edak - Pirates American IPA

Carbonation roughly perfect for me - about mid-range. Produces a decent tight head but not too much. Head holds well but collapses a bit after a few minutes.

Colour is good. Slightly dark copper - maybe my glass is a bit thick. Mainly transparent, but a little opaque.

Aroma is mild - possibly the consequence of spending too long in the bottle before tasting. This could also be my nose. Mild fruit & caramel elements.

Flavour is great. Nice balance. Flavour reflects aroma - tropical fruit (bit of pineapple…simcoe?) & citrus, and caramel/toffee elements, with an undertone i can't place, though i suspect it might come from the yeast(?) or maybe the crystal-hops interplay. Less overt smack-my-bitch-up hop flavour than i was expecting. Bitterness is a bit more noticeable, but still moderate & smooth. I find many IPAs too bitter compared to the other flavours/elements - poor balance - but this is perfect for me.
Mouthfeel is also spot on. The warmth(?) from the alcohol also forms a nice part of the overall balance.

Goes very well with "You Only Live Twice" - lots of intrigue in the southern japanese islands. The caramel/toffee notes cut well through spicy noodle soup.

Yet another great case swap beverage.
I'd be curious to see the recipe to get an idea how you've achieved certain aspects of this.
Drinking the 2nd glass, i'm really happy with this. I'd love to replicate it, maybe with a little more hoppy aroma.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/11/13)

*6 breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA *

Colour is black, obviously, but transparent. So nice "clarity" i guess
Mild tight head formed, but collapsed fairly soon. However, on drinking, the carbonation seems perfect.

Aroma - Sadly not much on the hop aroma front - faded over time, given the earlier reviews. Malts, particularly the more roasted notes, come through moderately. As per previous reviews, this could be my nose, or the fact i've left these for a few months too long (& this was in PET) perhaps. For a non-stout/porter the roasted malt aromas (from toasted to raisin tones) are really nice. I'm guessing the Nelson hops blend into the raisin elements of the aroma.

Flavour - Great. Really happy with the flavour. Nice balance with the flavour elements. Bitterness stands out slightly for my tastes particularly in a lingering manor, though seems entirely appropriate for an IPA. Flavour notes reflect the aroma - fruity raisin & citrusy notes mixed with the more toasted malt flavours. Again, i think the Nelson probably blends in with these flavours so its not standing out, but elevating this fruity malt element.
Great mouthfeel, etc. I personally like the lighter, non-stout body this has. Definitely not thin, just a good lighter level.

The second glass brings out the fruit element a bit more. The bitterness blends into the background a bit more, though it still lingers. The fruitiness from the Nelson & malts definitely stands out a bit more in both the aroma & flavour. Quite an impressive brew. I love malt flavours, especially darker malts. I love hoppy flavours. Black IPAs should probably a natural choice for me. This has definitely made a very favourable impression of this style. The more i drink it, the more i love it!

Overall - fantastic beer. Not sure what to expect from a Black IPA, but i really liked this. Kinda a different take on a Dark Ale. Love the malt elements & how i think the Nelson works with them - malts & roast malts with a slight fruit tingle. I personally would tone the bitterness down just a fraction, but i know many would dig this slightly prominent bitterness.

Oh, fwiw, i think this is at least as good as Kooinda's Black IPA, if not better.

Another recipe i need to peruse, Glen. Big ups, dude.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/11/13)

*11 Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)*

Colour - Nice deep dark copper. Not quite crystal clear, but close. Great tight head that drops down a bit after a couple of minutes but still lingers. Good lacing.

Aroma - Really nice. Moderate levels. Mainly caramel tones with a subtle delicate hoppy fruity undertone. Maybe a slight hint of the yeast

Flavour - Really great clean taste. Mouthfeel is very good. Carbonation seems perfect for me - slightly on the lower side. Same flavour elements as the aroma, maybe the tiniest hint of the fruity/rasiny flavours from the malts. No huge malt hit - bit more subtle, but still good. No obvious hop hit … wow, that must've been tough for you Yob! h34r: Balance seems good. The bitterness has a little more bite than i personally prefer & it lingers, but i know Yob likes a few more IBUs than me - did someone say English Bitter?. Great potential as a sessionable. Seemed a little like a Golden Ale from my experience - moderate but noticeable malts with some subtle hops presence. Big tick!

Overall - Fanstasic beer. I really like the overall effect of the flavours - a nice blend & balance. Another i'd love the recipe for - though i'd personally drop a couple of IBUs ;-)


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/13)

*1 - Manticle - Brown Porter *

Appearance - Black, though brown held up to the light. Seems transparent. Gushed on opening, poured into the glass to form a decent thick head that held for a good a few minutes.

Aroma - great toasty malty smell, with a slight bready (maybe yeasty) element.

Taste - Awesome flavour. Very impressive range of caramelly malted flavours working up to the more darker, chocolatey malt flavours, but without the more astringent/bitter roast tones i find in stouts. I love stouts, but it's great to have something with this malt spectrum without that strong bitterness. Fantastic balance of malts & smooth bitterness. Great mouthfeel - silky but dry, full but not thick (like a stout). Maybe a whisker over-carbed, but that's splitting hairs a bit. Interesting that it has a nice range of strong malt flavours, but nothing particularly stands out to overly dominate. Nice lasting lingering flavour of roasted malts. Yummo!

Overall - truly fantastic beer. Great example of a porter - exhibiting much of the malt aspects of a stout without the heaviness. Very good potential as a sessional - well, maybe not a full sessional, but i could definitely sink quite a few of these babies. I can see why we got Mants to consult on the recipe for the Case Swap stout. I definitely need the recipe!


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/13)

*4 - Stout - Meathead.*

Sadly, this was not only labeled DSGA (which i kinda knew was not correct) but was labelled with a "3".
Anyways, i cracked it straight out of the fridge. Discovered it definitely was meathead's stout (saw his name as i put down the cracked cap - oh, timing). Bugger.

Appearance - Definitely very black. almost no light through it - dark deep ruby tan when held close to the light. Poured a small tan head into the glass, which faded slowly over a minute or two.

The initial impressions from here are kinda all wrong - given it's several degrees cooler than it should've be.
So, obviously the aroma was very subdued & the flavour was slightly bigger. Some sense of the roasted malts coming out in the flavour, slight liquorice taste at the end. Low carbonation.The bitterness is very mild - maybe a few points more could be ideal, but i actually really like this version of stout. I'm obviously a bit less desensitised to paint-stripping bitterness compared to some of the AHB'ers, so this mightn't be to everyone's tastes, but i like this different take on a typically rather bitter style. Mouthfeel is good - smooth, somewhat dry.

After letting it warm up:
Head was a bit tighter and darker.
A little spicier in the aroma. A little fruitiness & spice in the flavour, maybe a hint of chocolate. Bitterness also stands out a fraction more. The low carbonation works well (obviously suits the style) - brings out the malt flavours a bit more. Slight sweetness perhaps at the end, also. The balance seems very good - dry with a slight hint of sweetness, full malt flavour with a good mouthfeel & a moderate bitterness.

Overall - fantastic stout - great, balanced range of flavours. I really enjoyed this one & would love to see the recipe.


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/13)

*17 - Cherry Ripe Porter - GrumpyPaul*

Gusher!
Obviously poured a bit of a tan head which faded pretty quickly
Very dark, though not as dense black as the last 2 stouts i've had. Dark brown when held to the light.

Aroma - Generally a bit mild. Caramel aroma. Roasted malts. Maybe a little bready.

Flavour - Dark malt flavours, with a certain tartness to it - i had a similar tartness in an Italian stout not long ago (Cittavecchia's Karnera) & i have to admit, i quite like it. I have no idea where it's from - wheat? Or maybe it's the cherries in this one. For me, the tartness seems to take the place of the bitterness slightly, or maybe compliments it. Moderate to slightly strong bitterness, with maybe a bit of kick from the roasted malts. Good mouthfeel, rather dry with low carbonation. I can't detect the cherries, sadly - cherry ripe is a favourite of mine so i was keen to be drinking this. Can definitely get a bit of chocolate out of it. Plus that typical toasted, slightly burnt malt flavour for porters & stouts. 

Overall - great porter. Very curious to see the recipe to find out the balance of malts, and where that tartness comes from.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/11/13)

Sorry about the gushing.

I was worried about that, in the week before the swap i cracked the seals a few times to degas a bit.

I reckon the passage of time has recarbed it up.

Recipe is posted in another three, but this stupid android galaxy tab does like letting me post links

I agree with the comments on the lack of cherry flavour, and the coconut isnt there at all.

My opinion is that (apart from the gushing) it was ok, but nothing like the cherry ripe it was meant to.

Thanks for feedback


----------



## Yob (18/11/13)

technobabble66 said:


> *11 Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)*
> 
> Another i'd love the recipe for - though i'd personally drop a couple of IBUs ;-)


Recipe :blink: what is this thing you call a recipe? :lol:

Will talk you through it when I see you mate

:icon_cheers:


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Sorry about the gushing.




No sweat, i wasn't stressed about it tbh. I was partly writing the reviews as an attempt at an objective critique. I've actually been really impressed with all of the beers from the swap so far. The gushing might've been a good thing, really - in the sense that if it had reverted to a little over-carbed, the gushing at the start drew a lot of it out, then it settled to a more subdued (& good) level of carb! 




GrumpyPaul said:


> I agree with the comments on the lack of cherry flavour, and the coconut isnt there at all.
> 
> My opinion is that (apart from the gushing) it was ok, but nothing like the cherry ripe it was meant to.
> 
> Thanks for feedback


Sorry - didn't get any coconut. I would've been super impressed if it was present though..
Totally agree - i thought it was great; and as mentioned, i was quite fond of that subtle tartness that was present. B)




Yob said:


> Recipe. what is this thing you call a recipe?
> 
> Will talk you through it when I see you mate


Looking forward to it. :drinks:


----------

